# Overclocked Auction for charity: ENDED



## SmasherBasher

*FIRST ITEM*

*Current Item: *NEW* Arctic Silver Thermal Adhesive set Shipping paid for by winner. International available*
*Donor: ENTERPRISE:*
*Starting: * $5
*Current Bid:* $15
*You must put "Thermal" in the subject line of your PM to ENTERPRISE containing your bid. Otherwise, it will be ineligible.*

Auction start: 10:00 PM BST, 2.5.11
Auction end: 10:00 PM BST, 3.5.11


----------



## KillerBeaz

seems like a solid idea


----------



## boom50cal

Its going to help a fellow OCN member and a great Organization, perfect idea


----------



## Citra

Looks like a mac pro (in a good way)


----------



## KarmaKiller

Man that case is amazing. Want it SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO bad!!


----------



## nafljhy

that loooks amazing smashy!


----------



## SmasherBasher

I find it hard to believe this has been up for almost 3 hours and no bids at the insanely lowprice it's at.


----------



## kremtok

Bid in! I'll pay the minimum!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Looking good !


----------



## 5prout

Good Idea! Looks like a nice case







!


----------



## shnur

This is such an amazing case! Extremely nice finish on it.
I see you finally figured out the PayPal troubles and can now raise even more money


----------



## Krusher33

It's a beautiful case and I'm surprised you're donating it. Who ever wins it is surely going to enjoy it.

Just waiting to see some missing pieces before I can build a folding rig. I rather buy through this since the money will be going to a good cause rather than someone else's pocket.


----------



## kremtok

Come on everyone! Are you really going to let me take this gorgeous case for only $150?

(It's all right to say yes!)


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok;12837490*
> Come on everyone! Are you really going to let me take this gorgeous case for only $150?
> 
> (It's all right to say yes!)


I was thinking the same thing









I thought for sure it would bring minimum $250.

Only a little less than 12 hours left! Get those bids in!


----------



## Krusher33

Alright to link thread to other forums? Just an idea.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;12837952*
> Alright to link thread to other forums? Just an idea.


Sure, As long as you do not violate the TOS of other forums.


----------



## shnur

Is it just the picture or the front looks pinkish? I'm torn apart by this amazing deal... even though I just got a case a few months ago...


----------



## t-ramp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;12838156*
> Is it just the picture or the front looks pinkish? I'm torn apart by this amazing deal... even though I just got a case a few months ago...


I think it's just the angle and lighting. If you look near the top, it's darker. Definitely a gorgeous case though.









I don't really need anything, but I'll keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## SmasherBasher

What you're seeing can best be described as blow through. When it was powdercoated some of the powder bled through the holes in the front. I chose to leave it alone because id rather see that than damage the case trying to remove it.

The red is 2 different colors. The motherboard tray and hotswap bay were anodized red. The rest was powdercoated a transparent red that has the stock silver under it for a red chrome look. Very nice looking in person.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok;12837490*
> Come on everyone! Are you really going to let me take this gorgeous case for only $150?
> 
> (It's all right to say yes!)


That's a steal for this case! If I had more money I would try and outbid you, but lucky for you I can't afford it (broke student).


----------



## SmasherBasher

This is the cheap one. Wait until you see what I have in store at 8pm tonight when this one ends.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;12838988*
> This is the cheap one. Wait until you see what I have in store at 8pm tonight when this one ends.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


Ohhh, I may just have to dip into my savings account


----------



## Sin100

Wish I had the money, but alas, I am a poor uni student!









Good luck guys!


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin100;12839115*
> Wish I had the money, but alas, I am a poor uni student!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck guys!


It would cost a bomb to ship to the UK too.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*


It would cost a bomb to ship to the UK too.


















What do you know about the costs of shipping a bomb?


----------



## drjoey1500

Maybe make the auction last for more than a day? IDK it seems like not many ppl would get to see it in 24hrs. Especially for a case. I mean not many people are ready to spend a couple hundred on a case without thinking about it for a while.

My $.02 anyway. It will probably work better for cheaper items.

Anyway, interested to see what items are waiting







.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*


Maybe make the auction last for more than a day? IDK it seems like not many ppl would get to see it in 24hrs. Especially for a case. I mean not many people are ready to spend a couple hundred on a case without thinking about it for a while.

My $.02 anyway. It will probably work better for cheaper items.

Anyway, interested to see what items are waiting







.


If the consensus is that its a better idea to extend the auctions, I'm certainly okay with that. Just don't want things sitting around for a week. There's plenty to list and we want to keep things floqing smoothly.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


If the consensus is that its a better idea to extend the auctions, I'm certainly okay with that. Just don't want things sitting around for a week. There's plenty to list and we want to keep things floqing smoothly.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


Maybe instead of having one item up at a time for a day or two, you could post all the items at once and leave them up until we are done accepting donations.









A spreadsheet at the top of the main post could give everyone a quick glimpse of all the hardware we are planning on auctioning off. With current bids included.

I would also suggest a sticky in the For Sale section just to let everyone know.


----------



## Krusher33

Or one item per component?


----------



## pioneerisloud

I wish I had $151, so I could outbid on this beautiful case!


----------



## SmasherBasher

I think I'm going to extend the auction for an extra day

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;12844011*
> I think I'm going to extend the auction for an extra day
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


At least for the expensive items, make it longer.

I think if you put everything up at once people wouldn't pay attention as much to each item. Maybe give them two or three days each, but post the next item after the first day. That way they overlap so you have two or more items at once.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

An extra day for this case would make sense! I will create and itegrate a spreadsheet of upcoming items.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500;12844590*
> At least for the expensive items, make it longer.
> 
> I think if you put everything up at once people wouldn't pay attention as much to each item. Maybe give them two or three days each, but post the next item after the first day. That way they overlap so you have two or more items at once.


I think that's the best way, I agree that having everything in one shot will make some items less interesting.
Maybe have each item last 2 days but have a new item every day?


----------



## MeeMoo220

Definitely needs to be extended.


----------



## kremtok

Wait wait wait - I'm a couple hours from getting this case for a steal, and the auction is being extended?

Fair enough; it's for a good cause and frankly I'm very surprised there aren't more folks in competition for this case. I suppose I understand


----------



## Sin100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok;12845306*
> Wait wait wait - I'm a couple hours from getting this case for a steal, and the auction is being extended?
> 
> Fair enough; it's for a good cause and frankly I'm very surprised there aren't more folks in competition for this case. I suppose I understand


I just don't think enough people have seen this for it to be a fair auction personally.







All for a good cause though. Maybe people just don't have the money towards the end of the month, even for a steal, so you may still get it!


----------



## SmasherBasher

Okay, auction officially extended until 8:00PM Pacific time 3/24. Let's see some bids!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;12846130*
> Okay, auction officially extended until 8:00PM Pacific time 3/24. Let's see some bids!


----------



## Greensystemsgo

considering pay day is fridays, and i dunno what else might pop up, would be nice to see all items now!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo;12848317*
> considering pay day is fridays, and i dunno what else might pop up, would be nice to see all items now!


Working on it now my friend. Will be up n a few hours Max


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*List of upcoming auctions*

Please visit the link below to see the upcoming auction items. The below link will also detail the WINNER of each item and when the winner has had there item shipped to them. I have set this up for ease of information and peace of mind. Get that money ready!

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?hl=en&hl=en&key=0Ak6CCs1K71bXdGlIOUh1bnhBQnJfc1JPZm9Qa250aHc&single=true&gid=0&output=html


----------



## 5prout

Some nice items there







!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *5prout*


Some nice items there







!


Agreed! Got my eyes on a couple of things. I just hope I get paid before they go live. Here's to hoping some DDR2 memory will be donated too.


----------



## racer86

Wow this sounds like a cool idea. Also may be a way for some of us to unload some of the stuff cluttering our closets towards a good cause. I may have a couple older cpus to donate gotta get them tested first.


----------



## SmasherBasher

3 hours left!







let's get those bids in.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Get those bids in while you can. When its gone its gone !


----------



## Jason4i7

Wish I could grab that case. It is a beautiful case. Awesome donation btw.

I see a few things on the up and coming list that I wouldnt mind getting. Can you start posting when the next auction might be starting? Maybe just a ball park.

Also, I dont think enough people have been on today to really take advantage of the auction. I think saturday mornning, might be a good time to express more about this avalibility of the auction.
Get the word out sort to speak.

Best wishes Syrillian!


----------



## SmasherBasher

Potentially this evening







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason4i7;12858970*
> Wish I could grab that case. It is a beautiful case. Awesome donation btw.
> 
> I see a few things on the up and coming list that I wouldnt mind getting. Can you start posting when the next auction might be starting? Maybe just a ball park.


Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## kremtok

Isn't anybody going to compete for this case? Usually charity auctions cause prices to go higher than usual! Don't get me wrong - I'm stoked to win this auction and it gives me a warm feeling that the proceeds are going toward a Cause with a capital C; I just thought there would be a bit more competition!


----------



## SongofStorms

Seriously guys, I just blewa ton on case modding stuff a few weeks ago, but there has to be someone with some extra funds for a sexy case and a great cause.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using Tapatalk


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hour and a bit left!


----------



## SmasherBasher

:\


----------



## falconkaji

I wish it weren't the end of the month - have to save the rest of my money for rent. Some cool stuff on the upcoming list, too.


----------



## SmasherBasher

2 minute warning


----------



## SmasherBasher

This one's over with. Watch for the next one soon.


----------



## SmasherBasher

*ENDED*

*Current Item:* Soldam Windy MC3 Trigger mini ITX case white / blue
*Donor:* Nafljhy
*Bidding starts at:* $200

This looks to be a very well designed case, and made by Soldam, so rest assured it's of the highest quality.
*Bidding ends 3/26/2011 8:00 PM PST*


----------



## Krusher33

I have a dreamy look upon my face at the moment.


----------



## Lostcase

nice freaking case..


----------



## SmasherBasher

I have a few surprises up my sleeve that aren't on any list


----------



## Sin100

Nice man!
You should update the OP to show a link directly to the current auction item, whatever item that may be, so people do not have to search through the thread. It's just more convenient.


----------



## shnur

Whoa, I can see that if somebody ever had a dream about a mini-ITX system; getting this case + i5/mobo + 4gb ram + a video card just from this auction... it'd be a dream come true!

It's a nice surprise indeed!


----------



## nafljhy

enjoy!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*Just wanted to announce: *

Congratulations Winner of the Lian Li V2000 is *kremtok*


----------



## SmasherBasher

By the way, the current auction item will always be in post #2. I will also post each current item in the thread as it is listed.


----------



## fr0st.

Wow, good idea!

Sorry I couldn't re-donate my cash on the other thread, turns out I owed mum 100$ and she needed it so I had to give it to her.

Excellent idea however!

Any idea on what the price on the FrozenQ case will be? How many internal organs should I sell to get it?


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0st.;12865274*
> Wow, good idea!
> 
> Sorry I couldn't re-donate my cash on the other thread, turns out I owed mum 100$ and she needed it so I had to give it to her.
> 
> Excellent idea however!
> 
> Any idea on what the price on the FrozenQ case will be? How many internal organs should I sell to get it?


I hear kidneys turn a good profit.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0st.;12865274*
> Wow, good idea!
> 
> Sorry I couldn't re-donate my cash on the other thread, turns out I owed mum 100$ and she needed it so I had to give it to her.
> 
> Excellent idea however!
> 
> Any idea on what the price on the FrozenQ case will be? How many internal organs should I sell to get it?


Take a look at what it retails at then you may have a rough idea


----------



## Mmansueto

Very nice Soldam. If I had any more for sale, I would throw it in. I am going to look around to see if I have anything that I can donate.


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;12865415*
> I hear kidneys turn a good profit.


Well, almost anything on the shops of darkness turn a good profit








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;12865596*
> Take a look at what it retails at then you may have a rough idea


But this is an Auction, prices change somewhat. I also thought this was a one-off. Thanks for the heads up though!

It is a one off, is it not?

Ah well, I'll just wait for more clarification.


----------



## kremtok

Yay me for winning that awesome Lian Li case! Now if only I can resist bidding on this one too...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0st.;12865983*
> shops of darkness


What a charming euphemism!


----------



## mortimersnerd

Hmm, that Windy would be a good case for my micro ITX router/server.


----------



## SmasherBasher

I can think of so many things it would be wonderful for.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0st.;12865983*
> Well, almost anything on the shops of darkness turn a good profit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is an Auction, prices change somewhat. I also thought this was a one-off. Thanks for the heads up though!
> 
> It is a one off, is it not?
> 
> Ah well, I'll just wait for more clarification.


Its a one off auction. The price will vary as its an auction, however you can get a ball park figure of its worth by checking out what it would usually RETAIL for.


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok;12866015*
> Yay me for winning that awesome Lian Li case! Now if only I can resist bidding on this one too...
> 
> *What a charming euphemism!*


Well, calling it the "Black Markets" is way to mainstream.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*Remember to check the auction list frequently for new additions as there will be some !*


----------



## FannBlade

Yea I'm on the list!

I want to know what "Gir" has coming up!

Get your money ready when the appliques come up...I want those!

Thanks for all your effort here Smasher and Enterprise.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12866756*
> Yea I'm on the list!
> 
> I want to know what "Gir" has coming up!
> 
> Get your money ready when the appliques come up...I want those!
> 
> Thanks for all your effort here Smasher and Enterprise.


My pleasure







Or I should say, It is *our* pleasure









Yeah you will like the Applique Pack, with 2 Rare OCN Logo's that were here when the site launched, I actually prefer the older logo


----------



## shnur

I want the appliqués too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jason4i7

SKI_VT: EVGA GTX 285 1GB

This is what Im waiting for. Good thing its a while from now, otherwise, I might not be able to get it.


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;12832887*
> This is a semi-silent auction. We will post the item for sale and the current high bid. To bid on the item, PM ENTERPRISE with your bid amount. *I will update the bid in the OP accordingly.*


So does this mean that the starting bid is still the highest?


----------



## kenolak

I have a number of tandy computer's I'm willing to put to this. ( I'll read the full rules on entering when I am sober ). They'e old and I haven't a clue if they work yet. I'll pick them up tomorrow and see whats dandy like tandy etc...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *&#134;Blade&#134;;12874870*
> 
> So does this mean that the starting bid is still the highest?


Indeed. That is the minimum starting price. As of yet there are no bids on that item.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenolak;12874919*
> I have a number of tandy computer's I'm willing to put to this. ( I'll read the full rules on entering when I am sober ). They'e old and I haven't a clue if they work yet. I'll pick them up tomorrow and see whats dandy like tandy etc...


Double post I know, im on my phone at the moment. Anway, we will be accepting donation up until around the 20th april as far as we know. Oh and of course all donations must be verified working


----------



## XiCynx

I think this auction is a great thing, especially to know where the proceeds are going. Preferably it would be nice to see it in it's own separate thread to keep things clean and a gazillion comments out of it but that's just me. Lol


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *&#134;Blade&#134;;12876643*
> I think this auction is a great thing, especially to know where the proceeds are going. Preferably it would be nice to see it in it's own separate thread to keep things clean and a gazillion comments out of it but that's just me. Lol


Unfortunately it would be to much of a clutter within this section. So for now keep checking post 2 for all future auction listings.


----------



## Krusher33

Brings a whole meaning of "Silent Auction" for sure.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Yeah no kidding! Only about half an hour left for the Soldam. Get those bids in!


----------



## Krusher33

I'd totally get it too. But I'd have to take out a loan which wouldn't get approved.


----------



## SmasherBasher

You know you need it


----------



## shnur

Did it sell or did it just end?


----------



## Krusher33

Pretty sure no one bidded on it sadly. Hopefully the other items will sell though.


----------



## shnur

If nobody bid on it I think it's maybe worth it to repost it at the end?


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;12884401*
> If nobody bid on it I think it's maybe worth it to repost it at the end?


I second that


----------



## SmasherBasher

Waiting for confirmation from ENTERPRISE. If there were in fact no bids, it will be relisted.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;12884401*
> If nobody bid on it I think it's maybe worth it to repost it at the end?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12884459*
> I second that


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;12884547*
> Waiting for confirmation from ENTERPRISE. If there were in fact no bids, it will be relisted.


Awesome idea.


----------



## XiCynx

-Raises Hand-

I bid

/takes a bow


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *†Blade†;12885931*
> -Raises Hand-
> 
> I bid
> 
> /takes a bow


Did you win the soldam windy? That's one amazing case.


----------



## XiCynx

I haven't gotten a message yet, but my bid was the $215 as the starting bid was $200 so I'm "assuming" that I did.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *†Blade†;12885931*
> -Raises Hand-
> 
> I bid
> 
> /takes a bow


I'm not sure what's up here. Did you bid on the Windy case? From what I see, you raised your hand after the auction ended, but I still want you to have it. Too bad I didn't have the opportunity to challenge you


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *†Blade†;12886151*
> I haven't gotten a message yet, but my bid was the $215 as the starting bid was $200 so I'm "assuming" that I did.


It looks like you won it, congrats








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok;12886163*
> I'm not sure what's up here. Did you bid on the Windy case? From what I see, you raised your hand after the auction ended, but I still want you to have it. Too bad I didn't have the opportunity to challenge you


Didn't you get the Lian Li case? Thats an amazing case too.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;12886175*
> Didn't you get the Lian Li case? Thats an amazing case too.


Yes, I did. But one can never have too many cases, especially when only Soldam and Lian Li are the only names in the house


----------



## XiCynx

Oh yea I made the bid before I left for work at 4pm(EST). Was hoping no one else would make a bid cause I wouldn't've had a chance to rebuttal. Didn't get out of work till 1am(EST).


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Congratulations, The winner of the Windy case is *†Blade†* Please PM me your shipping info !


----------



## fr0st.

Wow, took a while to get that one off starting price :/


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Yeah but aleast it sold. By the way sorry about the delays in announcing winners, due to my timezone difference hehe.


----------



## shnur

Oww!

Congrats †Blade†! It's a great case!


----------



## SmasherBasher

I've noticed there will be a slight delay from the time the auctions end to the time the winner is notified. What I am doing is leaving the item listed and marking it as ended for ease of keeping track. The next item will be listed after ENTERPRISE informs me he is caught up. Next item coming shortly


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


I've noticed there will be a slight delay from the time the auctions end to the time the winner is notified. What I am doing is leaving the item listed and marking it as ended for ease of keeping track. The next item will be listed after ENTERPRISE informs me he is caught up. Next item coming shortly


Are the items going to be going up for auction in the order that they're on the spreadsheet?


----------



## FannBlade

yes


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


Are the items going to be going up for auction in the order that they're on the spreadsheet?


This is what we will attempt with every item, everything permitting that is.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Correct!

Next item coming at 12:00PM Pacific time.


----------



## SmasherBasher

*ENDED*

*Current Item:* XFX 9800GT
*Donor: *Solar0987
*You must put "9800GT Bid" in the subject line of your PM to ENTERPRISE containing your bid. Otherwise, it will be ineligible.*
*Item will ship from Solar0987 in Missouri. Shipping will cost $13 for USPS flat rate box with insurance. Winner will make arrangements with solar0987 for shipping*

*Bidding ends 3/28/2011 8:00 PM PST*
















1 minute late


----------



## Krusher33




----------



## Lee Stevens

I'm waiting for the OCN Applique pack + 2 RARE versions from OCN Site Launch !!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

The 9800GT is now down to $30 start. Get yourself a cheap folding GPU !


----------



## shnur

ygpm


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*










ygpm


Thanks, Bid logged


----------



## SmasherBasher




----------



## Mikezilla

Subbing


----------



## Triangle

Subb'd!


----------



## KarmaKiller

Great GPU for the price..
Also wanted to say that Smasher and Enterprise are doing a great job. Keep up the excellent work guys!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

The 9800GT Still going for the $30 to one lucky member, get your bids in or lose out!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

New bid logged for 9800GT


----------



## ENTERPRISE

9800GT Bidding now at $40


----------



## pioneerisloud

Dangit, I was gonna bid $30 on it.







Oh well...good luck, its all going to a good cause anyway.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Dangit, I was gonna bid $30 on it.







Oh well...good luck, its all going to a good cause anyway.










Yeah, I tried bidding at $35.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Get those bids in!


----------



## tryagainplss

Excuse me, I read the first and second posts. But I haven't seen anything about shipping limitations, is this auction international or just for US48?


----------



## shnur

I hope its not us48, im in canada. I suppose you'll pay any extra if youre out of us48


----------



## ColdRush

*Cricket*


----------



## SmasherBasher

The way it works is at the end of the auction, the buyer and donor work out shipping arrangements. For now, let's assume its global at least for the smaller items since they are relatively inexpensive to ship.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## jak3z

Cough, get more bids!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Get those bids in !


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak3z;12905974*
> Cough, get more bids!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;12906766*
> Get those bids in !


Agreed!

Although I'm not going to outbid myself


----------



## SmasherBasher

9800GT ended. new item coming shortly


----------



## shnur

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
Finally I'll have a folding card... first nVidia since FX5200


----------



## Triangle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


9800GT ended. new item coming shortly










I guess my bid for $41 was 1 minute late.....








Never got a reply from ENTERPRISE...


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triangle*









I guess my bid for $41 was 1 minute late.....








Never got a reply from ENTERPRISE...


No worries mate. The timestamp will tell the story


----------



## shnur

I wanted that card


----------



## solar0987

So who won? Contact me about shipping.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

There was a sneaky bid snipe at right near the end of the auction,

As such, Congratulations to *triangle* you have won







Please PM me your shipping details









Next item on the Auction list will be up soon !


----------



## tryagainplss

OMG... I cannot wait for this

Quote:



OCN Applique pack + 2 RARE versions from OCN Site Launch and no longer in production !



EDIT:

Oh yeah, there should be a "*Buy it now*" option. Like on eBay


----------



## SmasherBasher

*Current Item:* Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200
*Donor:* Sir Amik Vase
*Current Bid:* $110
*You must put "Core 2 Quad Bid" in the subject line of your PM to ENTERPRISE containing your bid. Otherwise, it will be ineligible.*
*Item will ship from Sir Amik Vase in the UK. Shipping will be calculated. Winner will make arrangements with Sir Amik Vase for shipping.*

*Bidding ends 3/30/2011 8:00 PM PST*


----------



## jak3z

Get those bids in!
Might want to change to topic title ^_^


----------



## Sin100

Congrats!


----------



## Mikezilla

Uk.


----------



## SmasherBasher

no worries mate its cheap to ship a CPU across the pond.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;12913414*
> There was a sneaky bid snipe at right near the end of the auction,
> 
> As such, Congratulations to *triangle* you have won
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please PM me your shipping details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next item on the Auction list will be up soon !


Oh








Sneaky indeed!

Well congrats triangle!


----------



## SmasherBasher

That's what its all about though. Don't get discouraged. Plenty of items to win

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## shnur

Yeah, and hey, it's an auction for a cause, not an auction for an auction








It's better for the community to have 41$ to give than 40$








I'll be waiting for that GTX285


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;12916471*
> Yeah, and hey, it's an auction for a cause, not an auction for an auction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's better for the community to have 41$ to give than 40$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be waiting for that GTX285


Indeed still a chance to win the GTX285


----------



## DSF_x

this is a good idea, but i have a good one to add on, split all the money 50/50, and get people to donate none the less to fund a 24/7 folding rig, with as much ppd you can get?


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSF_x;12916551*
> this is a good idea, but i have a good one to add on, split all the money 50/50, and get people to donate none the less to fund a 24/7 folding rig, with as much ppd you can get?


http://www.overclock.net/community-folding-project/977022-ones-you-syrillian-d.html

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-related-news-information/969421-donations-honor-syrillian.html

that's covered.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;12911057*
> YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> Finally I'll have a folding card... first nVidia since FX5200


You have a folding card in your sig! New client was released yesterday


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok;12916664*
> You have a folding card in your sig! New client was released yesterday


I actually lost the bid by 1$ while I was traveling home from work.









Although thanks a lot for the info about the new client!!!









EDIT: I stole your sig about bid/donate if you dont mind


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Auction List updated. Get bidding for that CPU. YUM YUM


----------



## kcuestag

I've got a Sapphire x1950 PRO AGP 512MB which I never actually used.

I installed it on an old Intel Celeron 2.7Ghz HP desktop PC, but since the bottleneck was so huge on that Celeron, I never bothered to play on it...

So it's basically new, I wouldn't mind giving it around here, but I *can't* verify if it works as I do not own any AGP motherboard right now.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12917581*
> I've got a Sapphire x1950 PRO AGP 512MB which I never actually used.
> 
> I installed it on an old Intel Celeron 2.7Ghz HP desktop PC, but since the bottleneck was so huge on that Celeron, I never bothered to play on it...
> 
> So it's basically new, I wouldn't mind giving it around here, but I *can't* verify if it works as I do not own any AGP motherboard right now.


Well we could make an exception and make it very CLEAR that bidding on this Item is final and that this item is untested and if found faulty then no refunds can be given. I think that is fair warning enough. Give me a PM if you decide that you would like to auction off the Item and we can go from there


----------



## kcuestag

Alright, I am going to take the card out of it's box, and I am going to try and see if my local pc store in town has any PC with AGP board.

If it works, I will definitely donate it here for Syrillian









I'll let you know!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12917765*
> Alright, I am going to take the card out of it's box, and I am going to try and see if my local pc store in town has any PC with AGP board.
> 
> If it works, I will definitely donate it here for Syrillian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you know!


Well even better ! Thanks for putting in the effort


----------



## SmasherBasher

Great effort! Any news?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


Great effort! Any news?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


If he managed to look into it that quick I would be amazed









Get bidding peoples


----------



## kcuestag

Alright, I sticked the card in the store's computer, I didn't get to play on it because that PC had no games at all, all I can say, at least in Windows, it was fine.


----------



## Jason4i7

Anyone thinking about bidding on the GTX285, better have the cash ready. I'm going to be bidding on it, and I really want to go SLi. So be prepared is all I'm saying.


----------



## Triangle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jason4i7*


Anyone thinking about bidding on the GTX285, better have the cash ready. I'm going to be bidding on it, and I really want to go SLi. So be prepared is all I'm saying.


I plan on it.


----------



## Krusher33

(damn)


----------



## SmasherBasher

Someone has to buy the quad core first.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;12924113*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone has to buy the quad core first.


I plan too since I lost the 9800gt









I would get it, but I have no 775 systems...


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;12924482*
> I plan too since I lost the 9800gt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would get it, but I have no 775 systems...


Hey can you post the code for that sig?


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;12925156*
> Hey can you post the code for that sig?


I'm trying to post code, but it just comes out like this:

Code:



Code:


[URL="http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-related-news-information/969421-donations-honor-syrillian.html"]Donate[/URL] or [URL="http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-related-news-information/972062-overclocked-auction-charity.html"]bid[/URL] in honor of [URL="http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/966234-pain-fear-paragon-hope.html"]Syrillian[/URL]

Here it is with + instead of =. Change it and you should be good.

Code:



Code:


[URL+"http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-related-news-information/969421-donations-honor-syrillian.html"]Donate[/URL] or [URL+"http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-related-news-information/972062-overclocked-auction-charity.html"]bid[/URL] in honor of [URL+"http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/966234-pain-fear-paragon-hope.html"]Syrillian[/URL]


----------



## Triangle

Try posting as PHP Code.


----------



## SmasherBasher

PHP:


[URL=http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-related-news-information/969421-donations-honor-syrillian.html]Donate[/URL] or [URL=http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-related-news-information/972062-overclocked-auction-charity.html]bid[/URL] in honor of [URL=http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/966234-pain-fear-paragon-hope.html]Syrillian[/URL]


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;12926467*
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-related-news-information/969421-donations-honor-syrillian.html]Donate[/URL] or [URL=http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-related-news-information/972062-overclocked-auction-charity.html]bid[/URL] in honor of [URL=http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/966234-pain-fear-paragon-hope.html]Syrillian[/URL]


Righteous! First page of this and the donations thread?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12922881*
> Alright, I sticked the card in the store's computer, I didn't get to play on it because that PC had no games at all, all I can say, at least in Windows, it was fine.


YGPM

Also just added to the list. *A 9800GX2*









Also bidding for the Quad core Q8200 now starts at $110 and we have a bid of $110 already !


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;12926467*
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-related-news-information/969421-donations-honor-syrillian.html]Donate[/URL] or [URL=http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-related-news-information/972062-overclocked-auction-charity.html]bid[/URL] in honor of [URL=http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/966234-pain-fear-paragon-hope.html]Syrillian[/URL]


I prefer having it in *bold* makes it really pop out
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;12927585*
> YGPM
> 
> Also just added to the list. *A 9800GX2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also bidding for the Quad core Q8200 now starts at $110 and we have a bid of $110 already !


Hum... wondering if a 400W PSU in an i3 setup can handle a 9800GX2...


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;12928922*
> I prefer having it in *bold* makes it really pop out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hum... wondering if a 400W PSU in an i3 setup can handle a 9800GX2...


It will be just fine.
until you turn the systsm on and the GX2 blows the PSU out the exhaust


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


I prefer having it in *bold* makes it really pop out
















Hum... wondering if a 400W PSU in an i3 setup can handle a 9800GX2...


Ouch. Unfortunately you will need a better PSU than the 400Watt for a 9800GX2. Remember the GX2 is a Dual GPU card


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


It will be just fine. 
until you turn the systsm on and the GX2 blows the PSU out the exhaust



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Ouch. Unfortunately you will need a better PSU than the 400Watt for a 9800GX2. Remember the GX2 is a Dual GPU card










I must say that when I built that system I just bought basic quality stuff... didn't bother to think about it becoming a folding rig lol


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


I must say that when I built that system I just bought basic quality stuff... didn't bother to think about it becoming a folding rig lol


For sure. Well PSU's luckily are not all that pricey. You never know..one may come up in the auction


----------



## kcuestag

Yeah, I would have given my Corsair TX650 here in auction, but 3 days ago my 2nd gaming rig's Corsair HX650 blew up..... Luckily I had this TX650









Looking forward to donate the x1950 PRO AGP, I want to test it first in games before I put it on auction, as I don't want someone to pay for a broken item, I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Yeah, I would have given my Corsair TX650 here in auction, but 3 days ago my 2nd gaming rig's Corsair HX650 blew up..... Luckily I had this TX650









Looking forward to donate the x1950 PRO AGP, I want to test it first in games before I put it on auction, as I don't want someone to pay for a broken item, I'll keep you guys updated.


Cheers Much appreciated!









Wish I had a spare PSU to give away, I might have some other stuff though. Will have to take a look around.


----------



## kcuestag

I've got a semi-dead HP desktop from like 6-7 years ago, containing a Celeron @ 2.7Ghz.. And I think 1Gb of DDR RAM.

Would that be worth to donate?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12930571*
> I've got a semi-dead HP desktop from like 6-7 years ago, containing a Celeron @ 2.7Ghz.. And I think 1Gb of DDR RAM.
> 
> Would that be worth to donate?


Semi Dead how lol ? Well I see no issue in posting it up, or perhaps the separate components within it. If it does not sell then it does not sell. Of course shipping on a whole system would be more expensive.


----------



## shnur

The RAM may be useful to some, the rest, I'm unsure


----------



## kcuestag

Yeah I wouldn't mind giving out the RAM ... And I'm not sure if the CPU works.

Basically one day my dad decided to use the vacum cleaner to clean the dust out being very careful.

After he finished, the PC wouldn't even boot (PSU was gone, and I think mobo too)









So, I can't really tell wether the CPU and RAM work or not, since it's been here turned OFF for like 3 years in my room.

If you want, I could take the RAM out and try to check the details of it


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12930663*
> Yeah I wouldn't mind giving out the RAM ... And I'm not sure if the CPU works.
> 
> Basically one day my dad decided to use the vacum cleaner to clean the dust out being very careful.
> 
> After he finished, the PC wouldn't even boot (PSU was gone, and I think mobo too)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I can't really tell wether the CPU and RAM work or not, since it's been here turned OFF for like 3 years in my room.
> 
> If you want, I could take the RAM out and try to check the details of it


Full tower or little desktop model? I'm intrigued by entire system.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Yeah I wouldn't mind giving out the RAM ... And I'm not sure if the CPU works.

Basically one day my dad decided to use the vacum cleaner to clean the dust out being very careful.

After he finished, the PC wouldn't even boot (PSU was gone, and I think mobo too)









So, I can't really tell wether the CPU and RAM work or not, since it's been here turned OFF for like 3 years in my room.

If you want, I could take the RAM out and try to check the details of it










Oh thats what you mean by semi dead lol..I would be willing to bet the CPU is actually fine. Even so, It would be good if you can verify it and put it up









I have some DDR2 ram I could put up but its only a 256 Module lmao.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Full tower or little desktop model? I'm intrigued by entire system.


*HP Pavilion t430.uk Desktop PC*

I bought it in 2003-2004 when I was living in the UK.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Oh thats what you mean by semi dead lol..I would be willing to bet the CPU is actually fine. Even so, It would be good if you can verify it and put it up









I have some DDR2 ram I could put up but its only a 256 Module lmao.


Sadly there's no way I can test the CPU, at least not that I know of.

The ram is a 1Gb DDR module


----------



## SmasherBasher

Let's get those bids in!

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


For sure. Well PSU's luckily are not all that pricey. You never know..one may come up in the auction










But this one is sleeved... spent so much time on that!!!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Bump get those bids in for the Q8200 before its gone


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Congratulations, Winner of the Q8200 is *sparkplug188*

Next item will be up shortly


----------



## Lee Stevens

Now now now, i want it lol, before i go to work


----------



## jak3z

I want next item! ! ! Since we can't order appliques yet


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lee Stevens*


Now now now, i want it lol, before i go to work











Quote:



Originally Posted by *jak3z*


I want next item! ! ! Since we can't order appliques yet











It will be up in a few hours. Remember it will be there for 24 hours or longer if we decide to extend it. Depends on the interest on the item which I have a feeling may be good considering OCN is out of Appliques...but I am not lol


----------



## jak3z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


It will be up in a few hours. Remember it will be there for 24 hours or longer if we decide to extend it. Depends on the interest on the item which I have a feeling may be good considering OCN is out of Appliques...but I am not lol

























Give me appliques!


----------



## kcuestag

Let's see... I may bid on it


----------



## jak3z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Let's see... I may bid on it










No you won't!


----------



## kcuestag

It deppends...


----------



## jak3z

It's all for a good cause anyways


----------



## kcuestag

Exactly, I am going to ninja it !


----------



## jak3z

The force be with you


----------



## kcuestag

You scare me


----------



## jak3z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


You scare me


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Haha, Oh I think these Appliques will be worth bidding for, not only is it a good cause.. But they have touched my hands and are next to me as we speak muhahaha. They have been ENTERPRISE'd whether that's good or not, who knows lol


----------



## jak3z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Haha, Oh I think these Appliques will be worth bidding for, not only is it a good cause.. But they have touched my hands and are next to me as we speak muhahaha. They have been ENTERPRISE'd whether that's good or not, who knows lol


Oh please, tell me you wash your hands regularly


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jak3z*


Oh please, tell me you wash your hands regularly










Nope,







Course I do...I must have clean hands while moderating OCN. Who do you take me for !


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Nope,







Course I do...I must have clean hands wile moderating OCN. Who do you take me for !


I think this is one of the messages I should add to my sig as an epic quote


----------



## jak3z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Nope,







Course I do...I must have clean hands wile moderating OCN. Who do you take me for !


Sweet


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I think this is one of the messages I should add to my sig as an epic quote










Well if you do then please make sure you use my edited version with correct spelling lol


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Well if you do then please make sure you use my edited version with correct spelling lol










Will do!


----------



## jak3z

Btw, any idea when we will be able to order appliques? Getting some new parts and a new case and would love to get some for more coolness.


----------



## kcuestag

Done, epic sig is an epic sig....


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jak3z*


Btw, any idea when we will be able to order appliques? Getting some new parts and a new case and would love to get some for more coolness.


Some are on order from my understanding. I have no idea on an ETA though im afraid.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Done, epic sig is an epic sig....










Awesome !

Well guys the new item will be up soon. Just waiting for a few details. Keep checking back. The thread will be bumped of course.

*Spread the word of the auction to all ! Get good deals and donate to the Cause at the same time







*


----------



## jak3z

I officially live in this thread now


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Some are on order from my understanding. I have no idea on an ETA though im afraid.

Awesome !

Well guys the new item will be up soon. Just waiting for a few details. Keep checking back. The thread will be bumped of course.

*Spread the word of the auction to all ! Get good deals and donate to the Cause at the same time







*


Will do!!!


----------



## shnur

Where are the Appliqués?! Wake up ENTREPRISE!!!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;12944887*
> Where are the Appliqués?! Wake up ENTREPRISE!!!


I am at the moment busy and on my phone. If Smasher does not get them up in 1 hour I will


----------



## Mikezilla

I WANT THOSE STICKERS
/caps


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*Current Item:* OCN Applique pack + 2 RARE versions from OCN Site Launch and no longer in production !
*Donor:* ENTERPRISE
*Starting:* $20 +Shipping ( To be calculated )
*Current Bid: Please Check second post of the thread for updates !*
*You must put "OCN Applique pack" in the subject line of your PM to ENTERPRISE containing your bid. Otherwise, it will be ineligible.*
*Item will ship from ENTERPRISE in the UK. Shipping will be calculated. Winner will make arrangements with ENTERPRISE for shipping.*
*Auction Start:* 4:00PM GMT 31/3/11
*Auction End:* 4:00PM GMT 1/4/11

*Appliqué Pack:*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*The 2 no longer in production site launch rare appliqué's:*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mikezilla

Already outbid.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

3 bids in 3 mins lol. This is the item with the most bids already so far in the first few mins haha. Current High bid at $40. *please check the SECOND post on the thread for bid updates !*


----------



## 5prout

Want!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;12945627*
> 3 bids in 3 mins lol. This is the item with the most bids already so far in the first few mins haha. Current High bid at $40. *please check the SECOND post on the thread for bid updates !*


WOW! $40?! Go guys go!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;12945836*
> WOW! $40?! Go guys go!












I would not be surprised if my two rare versions are the last unused ones ever haha.


----------



## kcuestag

Whoah, $40 already, very nice!


----------



## BFRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;12945902*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not be surprised if my two rare versions are the last unused ones ever haha.


I still have some too.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BFRD;12945929*
> I still have some too.


The Site's Admin is alive?









I think this is a rare occasion







(Probably the first time I saw you posting







)


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BFRD;12945929*
> I still have some too.


I'll give you $20 for one.

EDIT: Nah, Bifford is on all the time.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Another Update. After speaking with _MushkinNick_ he has very kindly donated a *COOLER MASTER V6* for the auction ! Please check the auction list for more details and new additions.

Thanks !


----------



## kcuestag

That's very nice, I am looking forward to test the following:

- Intel Celeron 2.7Ghz
- 1Gb DDR RAM
- Sapphire x1950 PRO AGP (Used for like a few days when I first got it







)

As soon as I test them and see they're working, they'll be donated to you guys


----------



## SmasherBasher

Sorry gang. I posted in the donation thread and now here too.

We have been babysitting a 6 yr old girl with ADHD so we have been extremely busy. I will be back in full force this afternoon. Big thanks too E for keeping this going as well as MushkinNick and BFRD!!!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12946142*
> That's very nice, I am looking forward to test the following:
> 
> - Intel Celeron 2.7Ghz
> - 1Gb DDR RAM
> - Sapphire x1950 PRO AGP (Used for like a few days when I first got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> As soon as I test them and see they're working, they'll be donated to you guys


That would be great.









_*Some updates.*_

*Appliques now at $45
* BFRD has kindly donated a Lian Li case re-badged as Rocketfish. He will cover the first $35 shipping to anywhere









Once again thanks to MushkinNick and BFRD for these kind donations !


----------



## SmasherBasher

Free shipping on a Rocketfish????










You guys better be ready to bid. I've been looking for one of these


----------



## jak3z

wow O_O


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;12946231*
> Free shipping on a Rocketfish????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys better be ready to bid. I've been looking for one of these


Well up to $35 that is


----------



## SmasherBasher

That's about accurate shipping from Texas to California


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Applique Bid now at $50


----------



## kcuestag




----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;12946779*
> Applique Bid now at $50


NO! Guess I will snipe at the end.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

The higher it goes the better !


----------



## jak3z

I wanted the Appliques but I'm broke after spending $200 on new things








WTB Appliques at the OCN Store


----------



## SmasherBasher

Amazing.

We have to make some changes to the list. Check back shortly.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I have now updated the Auction list. Check back frequently.

We have had another very kind donation from tats of an *MSI Geforce GTS 450 1GB*

Thanks you once again for your donation !


----------



## jak3z

wow!!!!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

500- Internal Server Error, lol the auction is just that good!


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;12947538*
> 500- Internal Server Error, lol the auction is just that good!


It's THAT important that we can crash OCN all by ourselves.


----------



## KarmaKiller

HAHA.. got that when trying to view the thread..

And smasher, you better bring the big $ for the Rockefish case. I believe I'll be breaking out the plastic!








(g/f approving first of course)


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller;12947596*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA.. got that when trying to view the thread..
> 
> And smasher, you better bring the big $ for the Rockefish case. I believe I'll be breaking out the plastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (g/f approving first of course)










This is to important to consult the GF about


----------



## SmasherBasher

It's mine. Trust me.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Yeah, I'd almost agree... but last time I thought it wasn't *that* important to talk with her, I was wrong.... And experiencing that once is enough for me.
me---->








<----g/f


----------



## pioneerisloud

Man, those two rare ones are worth the $50 alone.







If I wasn't wanting to spend money elsewhere, I'd be placing bids until I won these.


----------



## tats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;12947343*
> I have now updated the Auction list. Check back frequently.
> 
> We have had another very kind donation from tats of an *MSI Geforce GTS 450 1GB*
> 
> Thanks you once again for your donation !


Glad it is going to a good cause! Remember to bring your purses ladies.....


----------



## jak3z

I could make some use of that 450







Will surely bid for it


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*Update*

Member LCK has generously offered a *HIS Radeon 5670 512mb with the IceQ cooler*

Many thanks to him for his awesome donation.


----------



## SmasherBasher




----------



## Krusher33

And here I was concerned there weren't going to be many video cards.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


And here I was concerned there weren't going to be many video cards.










Just get your purse ready..or is it wallet


----------



## Krusher33

I use neither.


----------



## SmasherBasher

My wallet is so full, I have to use a man purse to carry it


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


My wallet is so full, I have to use a man purse to carry it


I drive around in a Brinks armored vehicle to drive my money around.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I carry mine in a satchel


----------



## shnur

More video cards







Sweet!


----------



## kcuestag

One more to come soon as well (Sapphire x1950 PRO AGP 512Mb GDDR5), I just want try it out this weekend on a local computer store to make sure it works in games and it's fine, then I will put it up for donation here for you guys.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed so that everything I want to donate is good.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


My wallet is so full, I have to use a man purse to carry it


I can't even carry all mine buddy...








That's just my office. Wait till I post pics of my basement!
















jk of course


----------



## SmasherBasher

$3512.62 raised including admin's donation. Who wants to donate $500 to get us over the $4k mark where we were before the Paypal snafu and get a special prize not on any list??


----------



## kcuestag

I do!

Oh wait... I'm $495 short to do that









That's quite a big amount of money, keep it going guys, that's great!









Looking forward to see how the AppliquÃ©s bids end up!


----------



## razr m3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*


I can't even carry all mine buddy...








That's just my office. Wait till I post pics of my basement!
















jk of course


In the winter that's about how much money we burn in one day in the fireplace, which is plated in 24K gold.


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


$3512.62 raised including admin's donation. Who wants to donate $500 to get us over the $4k mark where we were before the Paypal snafu and get a special prize not on any list??


Would you tell me 100-200$ maybe... 500$ is a lot, it's a third of what I make in a month O_O


----------



## Sin100

I bid, one million dollars!!!










Checks bank balance..
**$0**










Sorry guys, I really wish I had more money to donate to the cause!


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller;12952520*
> I can't even carry all mine buddy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just my office. Wait till I post pics of my basement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk of course


That's nothing bro.

My humble office...


----------



## Krusher33

Government probably eyeing this thread by now...


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;12954737*
> Government probably eyeing this thread by now...


Hahah truth.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;12952580*
> $3512.62 raised including admin's donation. Who wants to donate $500 to get us over the $4k mark where we were before the Paypal snafu and get a special prize not on any list??


Not bad, We will make the extra in no time : )

*Update**

Bidding now at $55 for Appliques 8.5 Hours left of the auction


----------



## jak3z

Good morning all, get those bids in!


----------



## jak3z

4 Hours left!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

2 Hours 13 mins get your bids in !


----------



## Krusher33

Oh the suspense! I can't wait to see who wins it! And I think I'm going to be jealous of the winner.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

1 Hour still at $55


----------



## SmasherBasher

Drumroll........


----------



## kcuestag

I wish I had money to outbid that and get those appliqués my self!


----------



## JedixJarf

Trying to keep myself from bidding on these stickers....


----------



## kcuestag

^Do it! It's for a good cause!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Congratulations Winner of the Appliqué pack is *shnur*. Next item up soon.


----------



## Krusher33




----------



## kcuestag

Very nice, congratulations.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I would put the next item up, however I have a lack of some information so you will need to wait for Smasher









Next item from the list is *EVGA GTX 285 1GB*


----------



## SmasherBasher

Bump!

*Current Item:* EVGA GTX 285 1GB
*Donor: *SKI_VT
*Starting: *$100
*Current Bid:*
*You must put "GTX 285" in the subject line of your PM to ENTERPRISE containing your bid. Otherwise, it will be ineligible.*
*Item will ship from SKI_VT in New Jersey. Shipping will be calculated. Winner will make arrangements with SKI_VT for shipping.* 
*Auction Start:* 10:15 AM Pacific Time 4/1
*Auction End: * 10:30 AM Pacific Time 4/2


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Woop get those bids in !


----------



## shnur

I will FINALLY get some appliqués!


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;12960521*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will FINALLY get some appliqués!


Ahh poopy mis read the date I thought it was till the 4th! Great job on the win.


----------



## KarmaKiller

That's a great deal on that 285. It still performs extremely well in games, and can spit out some nice PPD also.


----------



## Jason4i7

Bid is in.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

$105 current bid for GTX 285


----------



## shnur

Now I'm wondering if this card would be too power hungry for my little 400W HTPC...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


Now I'm wondering if this card would be too power hungry for my little 400W HTPC...










I would imagine so. 550Watt absolute minimum I would have thought.


----------



## Freelancer852

I'd bid if I had room to run triple-SLI with my other two 285's heh. Unfortunately the second expansion slot I'd need for that guy is currently filled with my RAID card...


----------



## Jason4i7

Which is great for me because I want to run SLi, and this will do it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;12962726*
> Now I'm wondering if this card would be too power hungry for my little 400W HTPC...


HTPC, what do you do on it. It gets kinda warm, and it does suck a decent amount of power.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason4i7;12964440*
> Which is great for me because I want to run SLi, and this will do it.
> 
> HTPC, what do you do on it. It gets kinda warm, and it does suck a decent amount of power.


Well I don't use it much actually; it's mainly for my parents to watch movies so I thought I'd put it to good use by Folding on it; hence I'm trying to find a good card








I think I'll wait for the 450GTS though; I think it makes more sense after realizing how power hungry some stuff are...


----------



## tats

The 450 is a single slotter too


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Bump, lets get those bids in !


----------



## jak3z

Good morning, keep bidding ! ^^


----------



## shnur

More bids = shaving minutes off the process of finding a cure & applying it; more people surviving !


----------



## kcuestag

ENTERPRISE, I have some good news and bad news at the same time.

The bad ones first, the CPU and RAM seem to be dead







(Both the Celeron 2.70Ghz and the 1Gb DDR RAM).

The good ones, I was able to play on the Sapphire x1950 PRO AGP 512MB GDDR5 with Counter-Strike: Source for almost an hour with no issues









I left it on the store so my friend can try it a bit more as I know the owner of the store. I will pick it up on Monday and it will be up for donation for you guys!!!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


ENTERPRISE, I have some good news and bad news at the same time.

The bad ones first, the CPU and RAM seem to be dead







(Both the Celeron 2.70Ghz and the 1Gb DDR RAM).

The good ones, I was able to play on the Sapphire x1950 PRO AGP 512MB GDDR5 with Counter-Strike: Source for almost an hour with no issues









I left it on the store so my friend can try it a bit more as I know the owner of the store. I will pick it up on Monday and it will be up for donation for you guys!!!










That is a pity but at least the card is proving to still be alive and kicking so that is great and look forward to hopefully being able to put it up for auction on Monday









Thanks for the effort in finding out whether or not things are working or not


----------



## kcuestag

No problem, I'm glad to help as much as I can!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Remember to bid for the *GTX 285* ! I have had only one bid since this morning.

As an Update I have shipped my applique pack to shnur as of the 2/4/11


----------



## Jason4i7

Am I still the highest bidder? If so awesome. Cant wait to go SLi.


----------



## rsfkevski

Awwww MAN! I so wish I had money right now


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jason4i7*


Am I still the highest bidder? If so awesome. Cant wait to go SLi.


Indeed


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rsfkevski*


Awwww MAN! I so wish I had money right now










I'm sure you have some hidden under your bed


----------



## rsfkevski

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


I'm sure you have some hidden under your bed










I used that up last week on a $400 Electric Bill


----------



## 5prout

That stinks...


----------



## SmasherBasher

Get those bids in! 3 hour countdown

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason4i7

3 hours till Im an SLi man. Sweet.


----------



## Xyxyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason4i7;12974870*
> 3 hours till Im an SLi man. Sweet.


You're lucky that I don't have a supported power supply. Hell, my power supply isn't even powerful enough for the one GTX 285!


----------



## Jason4i7

Lucky my 1000HX is. its ready for 3 or maybe even 4. but then i need a new mobo. so for now, im going to put it to work with the two.


----------



## Freelancer852

I've got a HX1000 as well heh. I wish I could of bought both my EVGA 285's at the same time though, I've got two different revisions and it looks kinda silly since one has a backplate and the other doesn't:









At least you can't really notice when the lights are out:









The card that's up for auction looks like another revision as well. It's got the newer red siding but no backplate.


----------



## shnur

Well you'll have 3 different cards; isn't that awesome!?


----------



## Jason4i7

I have the black backing plate one, So it'll match. Then Ill just throw them both in the loop when I get blocks for them.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Bid at $110 for GTX 285


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

I thought it was over at 10:30 am


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;12976340*
> I thought it was over at 10:30 am


Smasher will end it soon.

Bid for $115


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx;12976340*
> I thought it was over at 10:30 am


This.

I'm confused, it's 4:12 PM PST now and the last bid update was 38 minutes ago which is way after 10:30 AM...

I'm not bidding anyway, just confused lol.


----------



## shnur

It's 7:16 where I live...


----------



## Jason4i7

so this is going till he says stop or, am i just confused?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

The auction is going to be extended for a little longer


----------



## SmasherBasher

I've decided to let it run a bit longer to allow all those that have posted before expressing their interest ample opportunity to bid on the item. 3 bids isn't exactly a great turnout compared to the amount of people who have expressed interest in this item. Auction extended until 12pm PST 4/3

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason4i7

great. right in the middle of the time im not going to be able to be around. im showing huge interest.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason4i7;12977550*
> great. right in the middle of the time im not going to be able to be around. im showing huge interest.










:


----------



## Krusher33

I WAS interested. Till my insurance payment went through.







Kinda forgot about it.


----------



## Jason4i7

12pm pst 4/3 = me no were near a computer...


----------



## shnur

I think we should have set 24hrs and then a countdown of 2hrs without bids; the last bidder wins, that way it minimizes hijacking and allows to have extended auctions with a known reason


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;12977874*
> I think we should have set 24hrs and then a countdown of 2hrs without bids; the last bidder wins, that way it minimizes hijacking and allows to have extended auctions with a known reason


We can do that.


----------



## Jason4i7

Sounds fair. What does that do for this sale?


----------



## Freelancer852

I would of just made it so you send in the maximum you're willing to pay, then the winner simply pays the next highest amount. That way you can send in one bid when you have the time and not have to worry.

Ex:
• High bidder bids $3.
• Next highest bidder bids $2.
• High bidder pays $2.

That's how one of my MMORPG guilds did bids on rare item drops from raids and dungeons and stuff.

Something else to think about


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;12977963*
> We can do that.


I just re-read myself and I wanted to give an example:

Item A is at 100$
Bidder 1 bids 100$
After 24hrs from beginning of Auction; 2 hours countdown starts.

If nobody outbids Bidder 1 within 2 hours, auction is ended and Buyer 1 wins the auction.
If Bidder 2 outbids Bidder 1, countdown is reset until auction had no bids for at least 2 hours.

-

@Freelancer852; I am not sure how that can work; we would not know how much the item goes for; look for the Appliqués for example; started at 20$, ended up at 57$... It would limit the amount of bids of a popular auction => less money for the donation








I'm unsure how I feel about your proposition even though it would work in some cases.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Thats really all I am trying to do. i want to maximize the opportunity to raise as mch money as possible.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852;12978017*
> I would of just made it so you send in the maximum you're willing to pay, then the winner simply pays the next highest amount. That way you can send in one bid when you have the time and not have to worry.
> 
> Ex:
> • High bidder bids $3.
> • Next highest bidder bids $2.
> • High bidder pays $2.
> 
> That's how one of my MMORPG guilds did bids on rare item drops from raids and dungeons and stuff.
> 
> Something else to think about


Sounds like eBay.


----------



## Jason4i7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;12978577*
> Thats really all I am trying to do. i want to maximize the opportunity to raise as mch money as possible.


True. And I totally agree with it. Been posting to the thread to get it to the top of the list. Keep the page active.

Your doing an awesome job there Smash. KIU.

BTW, I think Im still in the lead.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Thanks. Best advice I can offer is to overbid yourself to make sure you have the highest bid possible when it ends if you won't be around.


----------



## Jason4i7

Have my lappy sitting here with a private msg open to E for when ever with a bid ready to go. Im prepared.


----------



## kremtok

When I bid on the first item, I sent my offer in as 'I bid $xxx, up to a maximum of $yyy if I am outbid.' That could work if you want your bid to remain competitive.

This is a bit more complicated than eBay, but consider the what and why of this auction and take a deep breath


----------



## shnur

Good luck Jason4i7! I'm off to bed


----------



## Jason4i7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok;12979768*
> When I bid on the first item, I sent my offer in as 'I bid $xxx, up to a maximum of $yyy if I am outbid.' That could work if you want your bid to remain competitive.


Good idea. I might have to do that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;12979777*
> Good luck Jason4i7! I'm off to bed


Thanks shnur. We'll see how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## jak3z

While I understand that getting hardware is nice and that stuff, and this is a good opportunity, remember that this is a charity auction, so don't be cocky ^_^


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I will be looking into a countdown timer. Auctions will have to last 24 Hours ideally. We cannot let this lag on as we have other items to auction and other items to be added. So the GTX285 has ended and I will list the winner in a moment.

Winner of the GTX 285 is jason4i7 at $115

*Antec 900 is up next !*


----------



## Taz_Man

Enterprise, I just sent you a PM about some Donations I have. I don't know if they will work for the auction or if it's too late. Please let me know. I am in Dallas, Texas in the US & will be happy to ship anything within the US for free. Outside the US I will be happy to split the cost with the buyer or someone else.


----------



## Jason4i7

Im glad to wake up to me having won the GTX285. Not only am I happy that I now have SLi, but also that its all going towards a great cause.

*GET BETTER SYRILLIAN*


----------



## SmasherBasher

I have sent a PM to the donor of the A900 asking for pics before we list it. If I don't get a timely response, I will go ahead and list it anyway.


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jason4i7*


Im glad to wake up to me having won the GTX285. Not only am I happy that I now have SLi, but also that its all going towards a great cause.

*GET BETTER SYRILLIAN*










Congrats!!!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;12981909*
> Enterprise, I just sent you a PM about some Donations I have. I don't know if they will work for the auction or if it's too late. Please let me know. I am in Dallas, Texas in the US & will be happy to ship anything within the US for free. Outside the US I will be happy to split the cost with the buyer or someone else.


That's great ! I have replied to your PM








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason4i7;12983285*
> Im glad to wake up to me having won the GTX285. Not only am I happy that I now have SLi, but also that its all going towards a great cause.
> 
> *GET BETTER SYRILLIAN*












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;12983349*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have sent a PM to the donor of the A900 asking for pics before we list it. If I don't get a timely response, I will go ahead and list it anyway.


Well if pics do not come very quickly then I am sure people can google it or we can supply at the very least an image of the product.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Ok let's just roll with it. Everyone knows what an A900 is and if not, they're on the wrong forum anyway









Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Taz_Man

I'm sure people can easily see what the Antec 900 looks like by going to Newegg.

Antec 900 - Newegg


----------



## Zulli85

Most people here probably know that case like the back of their hands anyhow.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;12984503*
> Ok let's just roll with it. Everyone knows what an A900 is and if not, they're on the wrong forum anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


I should hope so


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*Current Item:* Antec 900
*Donor:* MeeMoo220
*Starting:* $50
*Current Bid:* Check Second Post
*You must put "Antec 900" in the subject line of your PM to ENTERPRISE containing your bid. Otherwise, it will be ineligible.*
*Item will ship from MeeMoo220 in New Jersey. Shipping will be calculated. Winner will make arrangements with MeeMoo220 for shipping.*
*Auction Start:* 11:00 PM GMT 3/4/11
*Auction End:* 11:00 PM GMT 4/4/11


----------



## SmasherBasher

Thanks, E!

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Starting bid has been met of $50


----------



## shnur

I was wondering where is New Jersey until I realized how stupid the question would sound


----------



## Lee Stevens

Is this case new?


----------



## shnur

I would think it is not.
Cases can go through a lot of people and it would still be working just fine. It's a solid thing









& morning Napoleon History class bump!


----------



## Mikezilla

I love my 900, but I want a HAF X. :O Blasphemy!


----------



## Jason4i7

Come one guys, this case is awesome and super cheap. Someones got to pick it up. Its only $50 right now. Its for a great cause.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

$56 Bid


----------



## ENTERPRISE

$60 now bid. Keep those bids coming !


----------



## shnur

I like seeing your post


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*Update to Auction list*

charliehorse55 has now offerd a *Corsair H70* for donation. Thank you for your contribution









I will also be adding a NEW set of Arctic Silver Thermal Adhesive to the auction


----------



## jak3z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;12997189*
> *Update to Auction list*
> 
> charliehorse55 has now offerd a *Corsair H70* for donation. Thank you for your contribution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also be adding a NEW set of Arctic Silver Thermal Adhesive to the auction












Can't type much as I burned my right hand on Sunday cooking


----------



## Zulli85

Still don't know if the case is new or used? Pics would be nice if it is indeed used.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85;12998011*
> Still don't know if the case is new or used? Pics would be nice if it is indeed used.


Case is used. I am working on getting some actual pics of the item for you. waiting for some info from the donor.


----------



## kcuestag

*ENTERPRISE*, still don't have the x1950 at home, sorry for making you wait.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12998216*
> *ENTERPRISE*, still don't have the x1950 at home, sorry for making you wait.


Not to worry bud, We have many items before hand so your not holding anything up


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;12998201*
> Case is used. I am working on getting some actual pics of the item for you. waiting for some info from the donor.


Ah okay, thanks.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Bidding now at $65

Just had an update from the Donor, unfortunately due to his timetable at university he has not got direct access to the case for around a week. As such I will not be able to get pictures to you.

However I did get these description details.

*Case In overall Excellent Condition
*Case stickers on the front consist of EVGA,Gigabyte and Corsair.
*1-2'' Scuff on Acrylic part of the case. ( I bet you modders can easily sort that if needs be )

Due to the details leaking in, I will be *extending* this auction for *another 24 hours*

This auction will now end at 11:00 PM GMT 5/4/11

Get bidding and steal this great case. Modders dream from what I have seen


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*Another Update to the auction list*

mikepahl318 has kindly donated an *AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE* to the auction. MANY thanks to him for his generous donation !


----------



## Jason4i7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Bidding now at $65

Just had an update from the Donor, unfortunately due to his timetable at university he has not got direct access to the case for around a week. As such I will not be able to get pictures to you.

However I did get these description details.

*Case In overall Excellent Condition 
*Case stickers on the front consist of EVGA,Gigabyte and Corsair. 
*1-2'' Scuff on Acrylic part of the case. ( I bet you modders can easily sort that if needs be )

Due to the details leaking in, I will be *extending* this auction for *another 24 hours*

This auction will now end at 11:00 PM GMT 5/4/11

Get bidding and steal this great case. Modders dream from what I have seen










That is April 5th 2011, for those who read month date year. I dont think its going for another month.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


*Another Update to the auction list*

mikepahl318 has kindly donated an *AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE* to the auction. MANY thanks to him for his generous donation !


Thats an awesome donation. What a nice side build that could be. Even a really quite media center proc. Or cheap gaming rig for lan's.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jason4i7*


That is April 5th 2011, for those who read month date year. I dont think its going for another month.









Thats an awesome donation. What a nice side build that could be. Even a really quite media center proc. Or cheap gaming rig for lan's.


Indeed I use UK date format ( The correct way







)


----------



## SmasherBasher

I miss my 720. 4.4 ghz on air


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


I miss my 720. 4.4 ghz on air


















Sounds yummy !


----------



## Jason4i7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Indeed I use UK date format ( The correct way







)


Well well... can i get an order of fish and chip with a pint of your best lager.... That was the first thing I had off the plan. Yummy as all hell...

N E ways...... MOAR BIDS.... RAWR....


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jason4i7*


Well well... can i get an order of fish and chip with a pint of your best lager.... That was the first thing I had off the plan. Yummy as all hell...

N E ways...... MOAR BIDS.... RAWR....


Coming right up lol. PS Buy my HDD in my sig lolz !


----------



## Triangle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jason4i7*


Well well... can i get an order of fish and chip with a pint of your best lager.... That was the first thing I had off the plan. Yummy as all hell...

N E ways...... MOAR BIDS.... RAWR....


You live in Sacramento? I lives close to that.


----------



## Jason4i7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triangle*


You live in Sacramento? I lives close to that.


Yeah. for a couple of years now. Have been thinking of moving out of state, but I have a lot of family here as does the wifey.

So it makes it hard as we are thinking about having kids next year. Grandparents are great babysitters.


----------



## Triangle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jason4i7*


Yeah. for a couple of years now. Have been thinking of moving out of state, but I have a lot of family here as does the wifey.

So it makes it hard as we are thinking about having kids next year. Grandparents are great babysitters.


Carmichael, Roseville, Penryn......


----------



## jak3z

I might come up with something to donate for this cause







Working on the details with a few sponsors/shops.


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;13001143*
> *Another Update to the auction list*
> 
> mikepahl318 has kindly donated an *AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE* to the auction. MANY thanks to him for his generous donation !


Niice.


----------



## XPD541

Bump. And:

I'll bid. $70.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;13009083*
> Bump. And:
> 
> I'll bid. $70.


That goes in a PM. >.>


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikezilla;13009123*
> That goes in a PM. >.>


Already did. That was part of my "Bump".


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Bid now logged at $70


----------



## Mikezilla

Awesome! Glad to see another bid.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Last 5 hours and then this case be gone


----------



## SmasherBasher

Awesome! Hopefully Track doesn't show up complaining about not getting it donated to him!

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*Auction List Update*

Clox has very generously donated an *EK Res 250* to the auction. Thanks again for your contribution to the auction


----------



## shnur

I have a feeling that this auction will go on for months haha.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Get bidding. Last 2 hours.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

$75 Bid.


----------



## ajmidd12

Question, are the bids for just the Antec 900 Case? Or for the case + the res?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ajmidd12*


Question, are the bids for just the Antec 900 Case? Or for the case + the res?


Case only







Res is for a separate auction and will be auctioned separately. Check the auction list on the OP.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Last 10 Mins !


----------



## SmasherBasher

And that's a wrap!
Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## 5prout

Nevermind







! LOL


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Antec 900 Auction Ended.

Winner is *XPD541* at $75, Congrats !


----------



## Zulli85

*Patiently awaiting next item*









Edit - Curious as to what "Gir: Major announcement coming soon" is.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Next items from iandh coming in 4 hrs when I get home to my PC.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


Next items from iandh coming in 4 hrs when I get home to my PC.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


dang u smasher...


----------



## SmasherBasher

Well at least now you can plan.









Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Onions

im hoping a res is next







i want a new one
ps i think 12 hours would be better suited so you can get through it all


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Onions*


ps i think 12 hours would be better suited so you can get through it all


No because this is a global event.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Onions*


im hoping a res is next







i want a new one
ps i think 12 hours would be better suited so you can get through it all


The auctions will go in order of the list in the OP.

Ewww 12 Hours. That would limit the bids and as such less money for the cause, plus this is an international event.


----------



## Onions

:O o ok


----------



## SmasherBasher

Posting in around 30 mns. Worked late







sorry.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Onions

its ag


----------



## [email protected]

Is this charity still going? I got a little confused, i wanna know more what's still on auction cuz i may consider joining cuz i like doing good things for a cause and getting something in return as possible!


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];13018134*
> Is this charity still going? I got a little confused, i wanna know more what's still on auction cuz i may consider joining cuz i like doing good things for a cause and getting something in return as possible!


I may want something further, but have no idea what is left to snap up...


----------



## shnur

still going; there are soo many items now!
check this link for all items:
https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?hl=en&hl=en&key=0Ak6CCs1K71bXdGlIOUh1bnhBQnJfc1JPZm9Qa250aHc&single=true&gid=0&output=html


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;13018275*
> I may want something further, but have no idea what is left to snap up...


That's the thing, i wanna know what's still available to bid!

Op needs to fix the page so we can know what's left to silent bid on and more details please. I don't wanna miss something out here cuz i'd like to donate to charity too.


----------



## Triangle

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?hl=en&hl=en&key=0Ak6CCs1K71bXdGlIOUh1bnhBQnJfc1JPZm9Qa250aHc&single=true&gid=0&output=html

That says what is coming up.


----------



## CrazyDiamond

pretty awesome how much is being donated. I'm looking right now to see if I have anything to donate... won't be anything much if I do, but we'll see.


----------



## SmasherBasher

I think we are going to have 2 winners for this auction since there are 2 reservoirs for grabs.


----------



## Onions

sweet whens it go live


----------



## SmasherBasher

*Current Item:*2x Stealthres and 2x kill coils with the potential for a surprise gift.
*Donor:* iandh
*Starting:* $50
*Current Bid:*
*You must put "Stealthres" in the subject line of your PM to ENTERPRISE containing your bid. Otherwise, it will be ineligible.*
*Item will ship from iandh in California. Shipping will be calculated. Winner will make arrangements with iandh for shipping.*
*Auction Start:* 10:00 PM PDT 4/5/11
*Auction End:* 10:00 PM PDT 4/611








Notte: Radgrills not included.


----------



## Onions

waiting on pics


----------



## SmasherBasher

Pics up


----------



## MeeMoo220

Oh, here's the thread!







Better late than never, I guess. Anyways, glad to see the auctions are going so well. I have contacted the winner and will be shipping out the case to it's new home this weekend







.


----------



## SmasherBasher




----------



## ENTERPRISE

To all those who have Pm'ed me with bids. They will be looked at soon. This was due to myself having to speak with Basher first before confirming any bids. As it stands ALL bids will go towards ONE RES and COIL. We will be having another auction to host the other set.


----------



## Mikezilla

This is going to take forever. Maybe have 3 auctions at once?


----------



## shnur

I don't mind having this going on for a few weeks


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


This is going to take forever. Maybe have 3 auctions at once?


I am not willing to live on OCN.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Stealthres bids up at $65. Remember you are only bidding for one and a coil


----------



## Krusher33

You're fooling?! I thought you already do?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


You're fooling?! I thought you already do?


Well yeah I am rather active but I have a life outside of OCN, may come of a surprise to some of you I know lol.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


I am not willing to live on OCN.


Make me a Mod and I'll take bids on one item.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


Make me a Mod and I'll take bids on one item.


You a mod...Do not make me laugh. Jokes jokes, but seriously no


----------



## _AKIMbO_

I eagerly await that Rocketfish.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;13025468*
> You a mod...Do not make me laugh. Jokes jokes, but seriously no


But OCN owns my soul anyways.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_;13026430*
> I eagerly await that Rocketfish.


You and I both. I'm sure we will trade blows :boxing:

Er, bids rather









Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;13026538*
> You and I both. I'm sure we will trade blows :boxing:
> 
> Er, bids rather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


I have over $9000 set aside.


----------



## SmasherBasher

I have the backing of the US Government.

guess you win

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikezilla

Nah, I don't have the money to bid on it.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*Auction List Update*

We have just had a VERY generous donation.

pies has very generously donated the following: *Coolermaster 690-II Advanced custom painted Blue/Black + Swiftech MCP355 with res top original top included + black ice sr1 240 with two sycthe silent pro 1450rpm fans + 4 3/8 id 1/2inch id bitspower fittings*

Thank you VERY much for your contributions


----------



## HobieCat

Wow, that's one heck of a donation.


----------



## Zulli85

Wow nice.


----------



## kcuestag

That was very nice of *pies*.

I'm trying to see if I can pick up the x1950 PRO before this weekend, sorry for making you wait *ENTERPRISE*.


----------



## pies

I'm waiting for the thermal adhesive set


----------



## SmasherBasher

Actually, E, pies sent me that PM long ago.







I must have forgotten to tell you. I have pics of the case but don't remember if there are pics of the res. Will check after work.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## pies

The original pic's didn't have the res/pump or radiator.
I remembered I had those to add right after I sent you the original pictures


----------



## shnur

I'm excited for the CM690! Always wanted one of these








Thanks for the VERY generous donation!


----------



## KarmaKiller

Wow.. just when you thought this community couldn't get any more awesome...
Thanks pies for the donation!


----------



## kcuestag

BUMP! Get your bids going guys!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


Actually, E, pies sent me that PM long ago.







I must have forgotten to tell you. I have pics of the case but don't remember if there are pics of the res. Will check after work.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


Well arent you the silly one







Not to worry I have all the pics for it now etc.


----------



## Onions

looks like a solid bid is in there


----------



## [email protected]

Hmph i was hoping a GTX 560Ti again


----------



## Zulli85

When is the auction for the current item going to end? I thought I saw Enterprise make a note of it here but I can't seem to find it.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Smashers ending this one.


----------



## SmasherBasher

I think I forgot to change the date. isn't the first one siupposed to end tonight at 10pm 4/7? Im thinking I forgot to change it


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


I think I forgot to change the date. isn't the first one siupposed to end tonight at 10pm 4/7? Im thinking I forgot to change it


Sounds right


----------



## SmasherBasher

1 hour left for the first one


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


BUMP! Get your bids going guys!










Bump AgAiN!

This is for Syrillian!!!!!


----------



## SmasherBasher

First one Over!!


----------



## SmasherBasher

First reservoir gone. #2 begins...now!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Winner of RES 1 is *ONIONS* at $65

Congratulations


----------



## jak3z

My negotiations failed with my sponsor







Will try to keep finding something to donate


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak3z;13046779*
> My negotiations failed with my sponsor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try to keep finding something to donate


Thanks for trying though


----------



## shnur

I honestly did not expect so many of them!!! O_O
Now I don't know where to put such a high amount of awesomeness!!!

Does it only goes on windows/glass?


----------



## 5prout

I think it can go on the side of you case (paint) also.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*

























I honestly did not expect so many of them!!! O_O
Now I don't know where to put such a high amount of awesomeness!!!

Does it only goes on windows/glass?











Glad you got them, I must say however, they were obviously bent. I have to wonder about mail services sometimes, they where even in between 2 bits of cardboard lol. Well at least they are fine to use


----------



## Krusher33

Probably a shove into a mailbox type thing. Pure awesomeness however. Plenty for the Overclock Represents contest.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Probably a shove into a mailbox type thing. Pure awesomeness however. Plenty for the Overclock Represents contest.










Indeed. Remember guys to bid for the RES and Coil *2. Remember that we split the set into two different auctions so there is still a set up for grabs


----------



## ajmidd12

Can I get a set of stickers if I bid? Or just donate $50 to the cause, I don't really need any other parts but that res is cool.


----------



## shnur

Yeah the dude showed it into my mailbox which is letter size... They're fine though! A few days under my 1916 Larousse dictionnary and they'll be good to go!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ajmidd12*


Can I get a set of stickers if I bid? Or just donate $50 to the cause, I don't really need any other parts but that res is cool.


Unless someone is willing to donate you may have to wait until we have some in stock









Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


Yeah the dude showed it into my mailbox which is letter size... They're fine though! A few days under my 1916 Larousse dictionnary and they'll be good to go!


Bummer, Haha you gotta love those thick dictionaries.


----------



## Onions

ill bid on the second one but not at 50 bucks


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Glad you got them, I must say however, they were obviously bent. I have to wonder about mail services sometimes, they where even in between 2 bits of cardboard lol. Well at least they are fine to use










How much would a set of those stickers cost? I have a car and want to represent.


----------



## shnur

It was a previous auction; I just wanted to say thanks by posting a picture


----------



## Triangle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;13060573*
> How much would a set of those stickers cost? I have a car and want to represent.


You can always just get the normal ones.....
But that wouldn't be donating...


----------



## 5prout

You can get them at the store: OCN Store. But appliques are in low stock ATM.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *5prout*


You can get them at the store: OCN Store. But appliques are in low stock ATM.


Indeed, we are waiting for some more stock


----------



## SmasherBasher

Doesn't look like any bids came in for res #2.







:

Oh well, onto the next!

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

10 bid then


----------



## SmasherBasher

next item coming in just a minute. let me take some pics since it's in my posession


----------



## SmasherBasher

*Current Item: 4GB Kit of A-DATA DDR3-2000* Cas 9
*Donor: XtremeCuztoms*
*Starting:* $40
*Current Bid:*
*You must put "Memory" in the subject line of your PM to ENTERPRISE containing your bid. Otherwise, it will be ineligible.*
*Item will ship from Smasherbasher in California. Shipping will be $5 to US 48. Everywhere else will be calculated. Winner will make arrangements with Smasherbasher for shipping.*
*Auction Start:* 18:00 PM PDT 4/9/11
*Auction End:* 18:00 PM PDT 4/10/11


----------



## shnur

Wow that's some good RAM there!


----------



## XPD541

Bump!

And who has possession of the Antec 900?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

The Res and Coil that did not sell will be put back up for auction at a later date.

BIDS UPDATED

*Auction List Update*

We have just had a very large donation to the auction by nist7 who is donating a *Custom gaming Clevo laptop (17" 1900x1200, Core 2 Duo T9400, 4GB DDR3, GeForce 9800M GTX, Seagate 250GB HDD + Swissgear Laptop Pack*

Thank you VERY much for such a kind donation









Check the Auction list as there have been some changes


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Also, This responsible for shipping Items to auction winners who have not yet notified me that they have shipped the item please can you PM so I can update my records







I have Pm'ed some of you but have not heard back from all.


----------



## shnur

Holy godly cow O_O


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Bid for A-DATA at $45


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

bump


----------



## SmasherBasher

This one's history


----------



## Triangle

Who wins?!?!??!


----------



## SmasherBasher

Don't know. Everyone please note: This next item is special. It was at one time owned by the great Syrillian himself. We are going to run the auction on this one for 48 hours to allow the maximum bids possible.


----------



## SmasherBasher

*Current Item:* D Tek Fuzion CPU block once owned by Syrillian
*Donor: afzsom*
*Starting:* $60
*Current Bid:*
*You must put "CPU Block" in the subject line of your PM to ENTERPRISE containing your bid. Otherwise, it will be ineligible.*
*Item will ship from Smasherbasher in California. Shipping will be $5 to US 48. Everywhere else will be calculated. Winner will make arrangements with Smasherbasher for shipping.*
*Auction Start:* 18:30 PM PDT 4/10/11
*Auction End:* 18:30 PM PDT 4/12/11

*Pics*









































__________________


----------



## Triangle

I hope it finds a great home and a HIGH bid.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *triangle;13077765*
> Who wins?!?!??!


You bid on the RAM?


----------



## Triangle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85;13078168*
> You bid on the RAM?


No. I wanted to though....









I just don't have the money....


----------



## XPD541

BuMp.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *triangle;13078177*
> No. I wanted to though....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't have the money....


If it had been some DDR2 I would have, but now I'm tapped out.


----------



## Triangle

I wish there was a 9800GX2...


----------



## shnur

There is one isn't there?


----------



## Triangle

No. Not that I know of.

I got the XFX 9800GT...


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *triangle;13079608*
> No. Not that I know of.
> 
> I got the XFX 9800GT...


I just sold a broke one on ther internets.


----------



## kremtok

What is the socket compatibility for this waterblock, please?


----------



## SmasherBasher

775 and AM2

(Did the case ever arrive?)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;13080272*
> 775 and AM2
> 
> (Did the case ever arrive?)


AM2 means AM2+ and AM3 as well.

You should probably note that


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13080304*
> AM2 means AM2+ and AM3 as well.
> 
> You should probably note that


Tru dat


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


775 and AM2

(Did the case ever arrive?)


Not shipped, though I have asked. Given my paypal contact info, but no response.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


Not shipped, though I have asked. Given my paypal contact info, but no response.










Right. According to ENTERPRISE, he has spoken with the donor and it will ship end of this week / weekend.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


775 and AM2

(Did the case ever arrive?)


Thank you for explaining. PM to follow.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Congratulations the winner of the DDR3 A-DATA RAM is *Zulli85*


----------



## jak3z

Talking with my Antec manager to see if he comes up with anything


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jak3z*


Talking with my Antec manager to see if he comes up with anything


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


Right. According to ENTERPRISE, he has spoken with the donor and it will ship end of this week / weekend.










Excellent. I can't wait to move my sig rig into it. Was thinking of giving it to my brother on the condition that he fill all the PCI-E lanes (4) and fold with it when he isn't gaming.









*In my name, of corpse*


----------



## Onions

bump someone needs to bid on it


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions;13087213*
> bump someone needs to bid on it


Come on guys. This was once owned by Syrillian himself. Does that mean nothing?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## ENTERPRISE

No bids on this item as of yet


----------



## jak3z

I got asskicked again requesting stuff for this Auction. And this time was really harsh <.<


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jak3z*


I got asskicked again requesting stuff for this Auction. And this time was really harsh <.<


Hey man, its cool thanks for the effort but do not get into trouble over it


----------



## shnur

I don't have any socket 775/AM2 rigs as of now


----------



## SmasherBasher

I can't believe nobody has bid on this. Scares me to think how the next item is going to go. Which I intend to bid on.









Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Krusher33

I would just bring it back up at the end of the auction. It's possible no one needs one now but will later.

As for me I'd love to own something owned by Syr. It wouldn't be put into use however because I don't WC.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;13097841*
> I can't believe nobody has bid on this. Scares me to think how the *next item* is going to go. Which I intend to bid on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


Hey, hey...spill the beans smasher...what is the next item?


----------



## SmasherBasher

You'll see this evening. Get your droll recovery basin handy. The drool will be flowing.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## JE Nightmare

Ugh, you're such a tease.


----------



## weipim

seems nice


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


You'll see this evening. Get your *droll *recovery basin handy. The drool will be flowing.


What a wonderful droll person you are.


----------



## SmasherBasher

cell phone type fail

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## SmasherBasher

And the block auction is over. Doesn't look like any bidders









Next item!


----------



## Triangle

What is a ' Major Announcement Coming Soon '??


----------



## SmasherBasher

*Current Item: Custom built tech station by Syrillian*
*Donor: Gir*
*Starting: * Smasherbasher is opening the bids at $100
*Current Bid:* $100
*You must put "Tech station" in the subject line of your PM to ENTERPRISE containing your bid. Otherwise, it will be ineligible.*
*Item will ship from Gir. Shipping will be calculated. Insurance is MANDATORY given the fragile nature of it.Winner must make arrangements with Gir for shipping.* 
*Auction Start:* 19:30 PM PDT 4/11/11
*Auction End: * 19:30 PM PDT 4/13/11

*Pics*

































Originnal Worklog:
http://www.overclock.net/3921887-post342.html

Note on current condition:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gir*

There's still some cleanup to do on the inside, but here are some pictures of the exterior.

Specifications:

Supports all ATX formats that I am aware of. I haven't tried eATX, but I don't see why it wouldn't work.

Two holes in motherboard tray for cables leading to two separate compartments in the interior. The interior wall also has a hole to connect the two compartments.

PSU compartment has no mounting in it.

Hard Drive compartment has two "trays" for resting hard drives on.

four fan mounts on the rear hatch, which opens.

Two mounting surfaces, one on each side of the case to place water pumps on. Mounting holes already in place to mount swiftech micro reservoirs. Two holes for hardware mount of a radiator. Acrylic mount fitting the radiator is NOT included, but should be fairly easy to fabricate.

There is a decent amount of hardware missing, but there are enough included that the buyer should be able to get a good idea of it and be able to find the missing hardware. (screws, etc.) Nothing essential to operation, only watercooling.


__________________


----------



## Triangle

That is a ' Major Announcement Coming Soon '.....


----------



## HobieCat

Wow, it's beautiful.


----------



## SmasherBasher

I took the liberty of placing a formal bid as well


----------



## XPD541

Oh wow... Now I wish my hours at werk had not been cut so much.


----------



## IEATFISH

Wow, bump for people to see. A custom Syrillian creation is a wonderful thing to own and the proceeds are all going to charitable causes. No reason NOT to bid on this lovely piece of work!


----------



## XPD541

I must bump this _again._ Of all the creations I have seen of Syrillian's, this is the one I need the most, yet could afford - in addition to the Antec 900 - the least.


----------



## Krusher33

Just... wow.You weren't kidding about major announcement were you?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

No bids for the BLOCK. It will be put back up again at the end.

As for the Techstation, All bids to date are being logged. Get bidding !


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Current Bid for the Techstation is $150


----------



## Triangle

Wow. That went up good.
I hope it raises a lot of money.


----------



## Krusher33

I don't know about you guys but when I get bored I play with the ribbon at the top of page lately.

I back mouse off...
It enlarges and I quickly touch it with mouse and it shrinks back.
I back mouse off again and wait...
It does it again and I quickly touch it again!


----------



## Clox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


I don't know about you guys but when I get bored I play with the ribbon at the top of page lately.

I back mouse off...
It enlarges and I quickly touch it with mouse and it shrinks back.
I back mouse off again and wait...
It does it again and I quickly touch it again!


Don't quit your day job....


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*Auction List Update*

IcedEarth has very kindly donated a *T-mobile G1 mobile phone* to the auction. Thanks again for your generous donation









Bidding up to $175 for the Techstation


----------



## IEATFISH

Bump for this tech station.


----------



## SmasherBasher

woohoo!!


----------



## XPD541




----------



## Jonesey I7

Bump for a GREAT cause.


----------



## Krusher33

I seems we're bumping every 2 hours?


----------



## SKI_VT

more like every 42 mins!
Bump Yo!


----------



## shnur

so..? it's for the cause d00d


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Bump ?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Bump ?










Make sure you cleaned your hands before bumping the thread....









*cough* Check siggy quote *cough*


----------



## Onions

bump looks like im gonna win


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Onions*


bump looks like im gonna win










You might just be that lucky !


----------



## Onions

bump even tho i dont want anyone else to bid


----------



## Krusher33

That was very sweet of you.


----------



## Onions

well its for only THE best cause ever


----------



## SmasherBasher

This one's over.
Next!


----------



## SmasherBasher

*Current Item: Custom Aluminum Case Feet*
*Donor: Fannblade*
*Starting: *$20
*Current Bid:*
*You must put "Case Feet" in the subject line of your PM to ENTERPRISE containing your bid. Otherwise, it will be ineligible.*
*Item will ship from Gir. Shipping will be ccalculated. Insurance is MANDATORY ggiven the fragile nature of it.Winner must make arrangements with Gir for shipping.* 
*Auction Start:* 20:00 PM PDT 4/14/11
*Auction End: * 20:00 PM PDT 4/15/11


----------



## Onions

so that means i win







woot woot


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Congratulations, Winner of the Syrillian Techstation is *Onions* at $175

We have also just broken through the $1000 mark for the charity auction


----------



## SmasherBasher




----------



## ENTERPRISE

Just edited the thread Title to reflect the Item for sale lol.


----------



## [email protected]

Still waiting for updates!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Still waiting for updates!










What updates ?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Bidding for case feet now at $25


----------



## Krusher33

Height of feets?


----------



## shnur

They look sooo cool!


----------



## SmasherBasher

This one's over. Next!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Winner of the case feet is *Onions* at $25 Congrats !


----------



## SmasherBasher

*Current Item: Koolance Connectors (One is a Y adapter, I believe, one is a drain port both have 1/4 ID 3/8 OD nozzles),jadawgis732: Verizon DSL Adapter GT704WG, Swiftech Reservoir*
*Donor:jadawgis732*
*Starting:* $20
*Current Bid:*$25
*You must put "Watercooling / DSL" in the subject line of your PM to ENTERPRISE containing your bid. Otherwise, it will be ineligible.*

We will work on getting photos of the items. In the meantime, happy bidding!


[/URL

Auction start: 9:00 AM 4/16
Auction end: 9:00 AM 4/17


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;13149663*
> *Current Item: Koolance Connectors (One is a Y adapter, I believe, one is a drain port both have 1/4 ID 3/8 OD nozzles),jadawgis732: Verizon DSL Adapter GT704WG, Swiftech Reservoir*
> *Donor:jadawgis732*
> *Starting:* $20
> *Current Bid:*$25
> *You must put "Watercooling / DSL" in the subject line of your PM to ENTERPRISE containing your bid. Otherwise, it will be ineligible.*
> 
> We will work on getting photos of the items. In the meantime, happy bidding!
> 
> Auction start: 9:00 AM 4/16
> Auction end: 9:00 AM 4/17


I'd like pics.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Pics are up


----------



## SmasherBasher

This one's done. Next item is listed


----------



## SmasherBasher

*Current Item: Cooler Master V6*
*Donor:MushkinNick*
*Starting: *$45
*Current Bid:*
*You must put "Cooler Master V6" in the subject line of your PM to ENTERPRISE containing your bid. Otherwise, it will be ineligible.*

We will work on getting photos. In the meantime, happy bidding!

Auction start: 11:00 AM 4/17
Auction end: 11:00 AM 4/18


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Will get pics up in abit.


----------



## XPD541

Bump!









And still no nailed-down word from MeeMoo220 on the Antec 900 shipping...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


Bump!









And still no nailed-down word from MeeMoo220 on the Antec 900 shipping...










He is working on it


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


He is working on it










OK. My modded Logisys is handling things for nao. The 900 will allow for better stability when it arrives because I live in the NM desert and the heat is unbelievable. It's actually 95f out thar right now.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


OK. My modded Logisys is handling things for nao. The 900 will allow for better stability when it arrives because I live in the NM desert and the heat is unbelievable. It's actually 95f out thar right now.










Ouch that is warm eh


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Ouch that is warm eh










This is why I want to liquid cool....and NOT in a Logisys case.


----------



## Triangle

I need to get the shipping money out for the 9800GT to solar0987...

Whoops...
I forgot. I went on a small trip for the last few days and have been very busy...


----------



## XPD541

BuMp.


----------



## Onions

have not recoeved word from where ever that sexy tourcherrack is coming from


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions;13170102*
> have not recoeved word from where ever that sexy tourcherrack is coming from


That would be Gir. Why not shoot him a PM?


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


*Current Item: Cooler Master V6*
*Donor:MushkinNick*
*Starting: *$45
*Current Bid:*
*You must put "Cooler Master V6" in the subject line of your PM to ENTERPRISE containing your bid. Otherwise, it will be ineligible.*

We will work on getting photos. In the meantime, happy bidding!

Auction start: 11:00 AM 4/17
Auction end: 11:00 AM 4/18


Still waiting on pics.


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Yup waiting on pix.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Pics for the case I am still waiting on I am afraid. They will likely not get here in time. Sorry about that. Nothing I can do about it. Google it I guess. From what I know, the case is pretty much new.


----------



## ajmidd12

Question: I know this is for Charity (which is great by the way) but who sets the starting prices on the items? That Coolermaster V6 brand new retails from newegg for $60.00 + $15.00 shipping (give or take) you're looking at $75.00.

Where as the current auction is for a used V6 @ $45.00 + $15 shipping, = $60.00 I mean I know it is for charity and all but tbh you may get way more bids lowering the starting point slightly.

Just a thought


----------



## ENTERPRISE

You will want to talk with Smasher with regards to start bids. He can help you with that. I just deal with the bids and documentation of everything etc.


----------



## ajmidd12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


You will want to talk with Smasher with regards to start bids. He can help you with that. I just deal with the bids and documentation of everything etc.


Not a problem







Thanks.

I may have a few items for donation in a couple weeks when AMD finally decides to release their Bulldozer (it won't be a Bulldozer though sorry







). We will see.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ajmidd12*


Not a problem







Thanks.

I may have a few items for donation in a couple weeks when AMD finally decides to release their Bulldozer (it won't be a Bulldozer though sorry







). We will see.


Thanks mate, however we will not be accepting any more donations as of the 20th of April, so 2 days to get donations in lol.


----------



## SmasherBasher

I set the prices carefully by looking online at what a new one costs then adjust accordingly.


----------



## kcuestag

Also we have to remember this is for Charity... I wouldn't mind paying some extra over an item to help for the cause


----------



## Onions

its not letting me pm him can you kindly tell hiom to send me one?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Onions*


its not letting me pm him can you kindly tell hiom to send me one?


What does it say ?

Please try again as its working for me.

Also pics ought to be coming later for this item even if a little late.


----------



## ajmidd12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Thanks mate, however we will not be accepting any more donations as of the 20th of April, so 2 days to get donations in lol.


Crap, well hopefully you hold another auction (and support another charity perhaps) in the near future.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ajmidd12*


Crap, well hopefully you hold another auction (and support another charity perhaps) in the near future.










Indeed, I am sure this will be an event that will happen again sometime down the line


----------



## SmasherBasher

I have spoken with Gir and he is out of town ATM, but will be contacting Onions shortly


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Yeah I just got the same PM !


----------



## Jason4i7

GTX 285, arrived today. FYI.


----------



## shnur

Change your sig... what are you waiting for!


----------



## SmasherBasher

CM V6 ended. Next up

*Current Item:Lian Li Rocketfish Full Tower Case*
*Donor:BFRD*
*Starting: *$50
*Current Bid:* 
*You must put "Rocketfish" in the subject line of your PM to ENTERPRISE containing your bid. Otherwise, it will be ineligible.*

BFRD has volunteered to cover the first $35 of shipping. Winner needs to contact him for shipping arrangements

Auction start: 9:00 PM Pacific time, 4/18
Auction end: 9:00 PM Pacific Time, 4/19

We will reach out for BFRD for Pics


----------



## XPD541

BuMpEd.


----------



## CrazyDiamond

I NEED PICS!!! lol you should try to get pics of stuff before the auction starts. Would be very nice.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamond*


I NEED PICS!!! lol you should try to get pics of stuff before the auction starts. Would be very nice.


What do you think we do ? We can only do so much. We can only be as fast as those members donating the items. There the one that have to provide the pics.

Congratulations to *Taz_Man* for winning the Cooler Master V6


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


What do you think we do ? We can only do so much. We can only be as fast as those members donating the items. There the one that have to provide the pics.

Congratulations to *Taz_Man* for winning the Cooler Master V6


alright







just didn't know if you were trying to get the pics before the item went up, that's all.

Gratz Taz_Man!


----------



## jak3z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamond*


alright







just didn't know if you were trying to get the pics before the item went up, that's all.

Gratz Taz_Man!


Don't mess with ENTERPRISE, or he will teleport you out of OCN.


----------



## CrazyDiamond

lol XD


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;13183335*
> CM V6 ended. Next up
> 
> *Current Item:Lian Li Rocketfish Full Tower Case*
> *Donor:BFRD*
> *Starting:* $50
> *Current Bid:*
> *You must put "Rocketfish" in the subject line of your PM to ENTERPRISE containing your bid. Otherwise, it will be ineligible.*
> 
> BFRD has volunteered to cover the first $35 of shipping. Winner needs to contact him for shipping arrangements
> 
> Auction start: 9:00 PM Pacific time, 4/18
> Auction end: 9:00 PM Pacific Time, 4/19
> 
> We will reach out for BFRD for Pics


I guess that means no pics of this are going to be posted. I know what a brand new one looks like & I bid on this when it started expecting this to be in New Condition with all parts included & nothing missing. So I hope that is the way it is since nothing was ever said differently & no pictures were ever posted.

I really think the auction is being hurt by pictures of the items NOT being posted by the time the auction starts. You can't necessarily go by what a new one looks like.

I also agree with where the starting bids on some items like the CM V6 started. Like I said I did bid on it being that it was for this cause but $45 was really high considering you can buy a new one for $50. It didn't leave any room for anyone else to bid on it either really. Just something to think about.

I know you want to raise the most you can from the auction & everyone is doing a great job for a great cause!


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak3z;13185991*
> Don't mess with ENTERPRISE, or he will teleport you out of OCN.


Nah. He'll just open a portal underneath you and let you fall through the earth to Rural China.









/bump


----------



## BFRD

Sorry about not having pics of the case. It is still in the box. It has never been used.

Here is a link to a different site that has pictures.
http://www.thebestcasescenario.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14506


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BFRD;13188310*
> Sorry about not having pics of the case. It is still in the box. It has never been used.
> 
> Here is a link to a different site that has pictures.
> http://www.thebestcasescenario.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14506


Thank you for the info Biff.


----------



## BFRD

I will throw in something extra with the case to whoever gets it. Won't say what, you will find out when you get it.


----------



## ajmidd12

Wish I had money







This would be a perfect case for my next major modding


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BFRD;13188364*
> I will throw in something extra with the case to whoever gets it. Won't say what, you will find out when you get it.


Oh gosh you tease. Was not planning to spend money on this but then you go do your temptation thingy.


----------



## BFRD

I have a closet full of goodies. Perhaps I can find something good enough for these nice folks to extend the deadline. I will also pull the case out of the attic and take pictures of it (or at least the box).


----------



## Mikezilla

Any bids yet?


----------



## Isopropyl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


Any bids yet?


I have one in, just waiting for an update to see where the current bid is.

Though plenty of time left!


----------



## XPD541

Bump.










/Bump


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamond*


alright







just didn't know if you were trying to get the pics before the item went up, that's all.

Gratz Taz_Man!


Sorry bro, I did not mean to come across as if I was raging. I should have put a smiley face lol.

Anyway the bidding is now up to $60

Sorry for the delay, I have been out all day


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*Auction List Update*

We have just had a very kind donation from user lilraver018 of a *Swiftech Apogee™ GTZ*

Thank you very much for your donation.

Remember guys Tomorrow is the deadline for donations


----------



## Kaoz

Any updates on the Lian Li RocketFish?


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;13192726*
> Sorry bro, I did not mean to come across as if I was raging. I should have put a smiley face lol.
> 
> Anyway the bidding is now up to $60
> 
> Sorry for the delay, I have been out all day


it's all good


----------



## Isopropyl

Survey says...???


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;13192726*
> Sorry for the delay, I have been out all day


He's a poet all this time? >.<









/bump


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Rocketfish bid up to $65


----------



## jak3z

Nice post nÂº 53.000 Enterprise.

Also Bump ^_^


----------



## Krusher33

Who ever wins it better post pic of said "extra something".


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jak3z*


Nice post nÂº 53.000 Enterprise.

Also Bump ^_^


Oh noes not another thousand posts lol. Will it ever end !

Bidding now up to $70


----------



## jak3z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Oh noes not another thousand posts lol. Will it ever end !

Bidding now up to $70


Damn I only have 1 thousand


----------



## potitoos

I think if you put everything up at once people wouldn't pay attention as much to each item. Maybe give them two or three days each, but post the next item after the first day. That way they overlap so you have two or more items at once.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak3z;13201189*
> Damn I only have 1 thousand


If I could donate some posts I would lol


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


If I could donate some posts I would lol


Some things you've regretted saying? LOL


----------



## shnur

Girlfriend does not approve my wish to bid


----------



## Krusher33

Tell GF no more backup shoes then.


----------



## Kaoz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


Girlfriend does not approve my wish to bid










Tell her it is for charity, and that it is going for a great cause  How can she say no to that. Tell her Syrillians story.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


Girlfriend does not approve my wish to bid










Yeah.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Tell GF no more backup shoes then.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Some things you've regretted saying? LOL


Perhaps lol.

$80 Bid.


----------



## BFRD

I found something nice to send.









Sorry still no pictures, but if you can't trust me, who can you trust?


----------



## SmasherBasher

This one's done!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Congratulations to *Isopropyl* for winning the Rocketfish case for $90


----------



## SmasherBasher

*Current Item:MSI Geforce GTS 450 1GB Single slot ( Winner Pays shipping/ International )*
*Donor:tats*
*Starting: *$75
*Current Bid:* 
*You must put "GTS 450" in the subject line of your PM to ENTERPRISE containing your bid. Otherwise, it will be ineligible.*










Auction start: 10:30 AM Pacific time, 4/20
Auction end: 10:30 AM Pacific Time, 4/21


----------



## tats

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


*Current Item:MSI Geforce GTS 450 1GB Single slot ( Winner Pays shipping/ International )*
*Donor:tats*
*Starting: *$75
*Current Bid:* 
*You must put "GTS 450" in the subject line of your PM to ENTERPRISE containing your bid. Otherwise, it will be ineligible.*

Auction start: 10:30 AM Pacific time, 4/20
Auction end: 10:30 AM Pacific Time, 4/21

We will reach out to tats for Pics


Lets start the bidding !


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Bid of $80 for the card.


----------



## XPD541

o pwetty. 

I wish I could snap it up...could use the extra PPD.









/bump


----------



## Triangle

I WANT!!!!

I just don't have the money...
Spent over $1000 on updated for my rig...

I hope it gets a high bid though...


----------



## ajmidd12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BFRD*


I found something nice to send.









Sorry still no pictures, but if you can't trust me, who can you trust?










I dunno man, you're a fan of the Dallas Starts.... Just saying









What was this surprise? Or are you going to wait until the winner receives it to reveal it?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

$85 Bid


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


$85 Bid


bwaaaaa.


----------



## tats

Let's make with the bids! Don't make me regret donating....


----------



## Mikezilla

if I increment by a dollar will I get in trouble?


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Quote:



if i increment by a dollar will i get in trouble?


do eet xd


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


if I increment by a dollar will I get in trouble?


You can if you wish.


----------



## Mikezilla

@Tats: How hot did it run?

ENTERPRISE: Discussion of the item with the donor is okay right?


----------



## tats

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


@Tats: How hot did it run?

ENTERPRISE: Discussion of the item with the donor is okay right?


To be honest I only usedit for one day as I realized with my switch to SB, my new MB was gonig to be too cramped with it squeezed in there. I was planning on just having it fold 24/7 and using it for physx when gaming but I stuck with my 460.

If I have time when I get home from work today I can throw it back in and check, but I won't get home until around 8 PM EST.

From what I remember it was pretty cool although the fan got loud after a certain threshold.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tats*


To be honest I only usedit for one day as I realized with my switch to SB, my new MB was gonig to be too cramped with it squeezed in there. I was planning on just having it fold 24/7 and using it for physx when gaming but I stuck with my 460.

If I have time when I get home from work today I can throw it back in and check, but I won't get home until around 8 PM EST.

From what I remember it was pretty cool although the fan got loud after a certain threshold.


That's what I wanted to know. Time to see if I can swing some more money!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


@Tats: How hot did it run?

ENTERPRISE: Discussion of the item with the donor is okay right?


Nothing wrong with discussing it


----------



## Triangle

How is the bidding on this going?
I HAVE BEEN WAY TOO BUSY THE LAST TWO DAYS!!!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

You can see how the bidding is going via the posts lol.


----------



## Krusher33

Don't stop bidding now! Remember that even if you paid more than its worth, you're actually donating the money.


----------



## tats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;13217219*
> Don't stop bidding now! Remember that even if you paid more than its worth, you're actually donating the money.


Right and this card goes for $120 new - so we are not even close yet.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*Get bidding as this item is over soonish !*


----------



## jak3z

I'm poor







(((((


----------



## SmasherBasher

bah. its over.


----------



## tats

Wow, was $85 the winning bid?


----------



## SmasherBasher

*Current Item: HIS Radeon 5670 512mb with the IceQ cooler*
*Donor:LCK*
*Starting:* $60
*Current Bid:*
*You must put "5670" in the subject line of your PM to ENTERPRISE containing your bid. Otherwise, it will be ineligible.*

Auction start: 12:30 pm Pacific time, 4/21
Auction end: 12:30 PM Pacific Time, 4/22

i will see what can be done to get pics, but it's this card
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161334


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Congratulations to Starbomba who one the GTS450 for $85


----------



## Zulli85

Hm, how does my 8800GT stack up to the 5670?


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85;13218604*
> Hm, how does my 8800GT stack up to the 5670?


The 5670 is a little better
http://www.overclock.net/graphics-cards-general/502403-graphics-card-ranking-5th-time-last.html


----------



## ajmidd12

Tempting! Damn why can't you guys keep this going for a couple weeks when I have money


----------



## Starbomba

Wow, i won?








I thought this would get more bids than it did.


----------



## tats

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbomba*


Wow, i won?








I thought this would get more bids than it did.


Lucky man!


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Under the spreadsheet of auctions, it says that this hd5670 is USA only. Is that still the case?

Also, about this card, my brother got it for Christmas and I installed it. Works amazing. No flaws and has DX11 and full OpenCL support. Runs very cool. Idles in the 30s and never goes above high 40s (C). He hasn't OC'd it so I cannot comment on that though, but seems it would be excellent.
He can run SC2 with everything max'd except AA and he gets good frames, which was all he wanted









Assuming it is the one listed in that newegg link. Also worth mentioning... the card he received was different then the photos in one way... it doesn't use a Crossfire bridge, it's a software crossfire because that card doesn't need to use a bridge, and no, not using a bridge doesn't impact it's performance in crossfire.

EDIT: Apparently some of them need a crossfire bridge but some of them don't? Probably different releases of the card. Idk. The one we got didn't need it and didn't even have a spot for it. Just thought it was worth mentioning.


----------



## XPD541

*Bump!*

The Chimp Challenge would be a great place to test your new ~AHEM~ Folding Hardware! 
*
For Syrillian! For the Cause!*

FOLD ON!!!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamond;13224929*
> Under the spreadsheet of auctions, it says that this hd5670 is USA only. Is that still the case?
> 
> Also, about this card, my brother got it for Christmas and I installed it. Works amazing. No flaws and has DX11 and full OpenCL support. Runs very cool. Idles in the 30s and never goes above high 40s (C). He hasn't OC'd it so I cannot comment on that though, but seems it would be excellent.
> He can run SC2 with everything max'd except AA and he gets good frames, which was all he wanted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming it is the one listed in that newegg link. Also worth mentioning... the card he received was different then the photos in one way... it doesn't use a Crossfire bridge, it's a software crossfire because that card doesn't need to use a bridge, and no, not using a bridge doesn't impact it's performance in crossfire.
> 
> EDIT: Apparently some of them need a crossfire bridge but some of them don't? Probably different releases of the card. Idk. The one we got didn't need it and didn't even have a spot for it. Just thought it was worth mentioning.


I will see if he is willing to ship anywhere else. However for now consider it USA only.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

**Update*

LCK will be willing to ship the ATI 5670 GPU Internationally. Winner pays all shipping Fee's for International.*


----------



## SmasherBasher

5670 Done.


----------



## SmasherBasher

*Current Item: Corsair H70* (Used for ~10 hours)
*Donor:charliehorse55*
*Starting: *$75
*Current Bid:* 
*You must put "H70" in the subject line of your PM to ENTERPRISE containing your bid. Otherwise, it will be ineligible.*

Auction start: 12:30 pm Pacific time, 4/22
Auction end: 12:30 PM Pacific Time, 4/23

i will see what can be done to get pics, but it's this item
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...181013&Tpk=h70


----------



## Starbomba

Damn, just when i got no more money








L> 1 more week to get money XD


----------



## SmasherBasher

Bump


----------



## Onions

super bump cmon guys a h70 for that price !!!


----------



## Triangle

It needs more bids!! This should be at $100 by now!!!


----------



## SmasherBasher

looks like i dropped the ball on this one. Should have been over hours ago. Ending it now.

Been busy with building "Syrillian 1"
http://www.overclock.net/community-folding-project/977022-ones-you-syrillian-d.html


----------



## SmasherBasher

*Current Item: AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE*
*Donor:mikepahl318*
*Starting:*
*Current Bid:*
*You must put "720 BE" in the subject line of your PM to ENTERPRISE containing your bid. Otherwise, it will be ineligible.*

Auction start: 10:00 pm Pacific time, 4/23
Auction end: 10:00 PM Pacific Time, 4/24

i will see what can be done to get pics, but these CPUs need no introduction.


----------



## XPD541

BUMP. Blast it! I could really use one of those too!

rofl


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Perhaps this CPU will get bought. Not had any interest for the last two items. Pity.


----------



## Krusher33

Can't believe no one bidded on last 2.


----------



## Zulli85

Couple of questions about that CPU. I'm assuming its AM3 and 2.8GHZ right? Aren't the triple core AMD CPUs the ones that just have the 4th core deactivated? If so, has the 4th core ever been unlocked on this particular CPU? If yes, was it stable?

Many thanks.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85;13253388*
> Couple of questions about that CPU. I'm assuming its AM3 and 2.8GHZ right? Aren't the triple core AMD CPUs the ones that just have the 4th core deactivated? If so, has the 4th core ever been unlocked on this particular CPU? If yes, was it stable?
> 
> Many thanks.


Yes a 720BE is AM3, 2.8Ghz. Some of them have defective 4th cores, some have disabled 4th cores.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13258083*
> Yes a 720BE is AM3, 2.8Ghz. Some of them have defective 4th cores, some have disabled 4th cores.


Okay, thanks.

No starting price for the CPU?


----------



## SmasherBasher

Starting bid: $40


----------



## Triangle

Bump. C'mon get bidding guys!!!!!!


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


Starting bid: $40


















I guess I'm not getting this then. The bid I sent in this morning was below $40 and I didn't see this message in time.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

$60 bid


----------



## Krusher33

This is good CPU chip to get. I remember it being pretty popular at one point.


----------



## Krusher33

Ahem. Shh. Silent auction. /whisper


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Well the 720BE is done. Winner is *Kaoz* at $60


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*Current Item: EK Res 250 (NOT the X2) International, Winner pays shipping*
*Donor: Clox*
*Starting:* $15
*Current Bid:* Check second post for bid updates.
*You must put "EK Res" in the subject line of your PM to ENTERPRISE containing your bid. Otherwise, it will be ineligible.*

Auction start: 5.00 PM BST, 26.4.11
Auction end: 5.00 PM BST, 27.4.11


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;13278428*
> *Current Item: EK Res 250 (NOT the X2) International, Winner pays shipping*
> *Donor: Clox*
> *Starting:* $15
> *Current Bid:* Check second post for bid updates.
> *You must put "EK Res" in the subject line of your PM to ENTERPRISE containing your bid. Otherwise, it will be ineligible.*
> 
> Auction start: 5.00 PM BST, 26.4.11
> Auction end: 5.00 PM BST, 27.4.11


Thank you , E! I was just getting to that. Been laid up sick for the last few days.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Anytime. Get those bids in guys


----------



## huhh

That would look so good in my case. So where does this money go, charity or something?

Ah nm read the first post.


----------



## Clox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *huhh*


That would look so good in my case. So where does this money go, charity or something?

Ah nm read the first post.


I bet it would...









Edit: I didn't see any description but I will tell you that it is brand new and has never had a drop of water in it.


----------



## Krusher33

C'mon peeps of OCN! This reservoir starts $15!

I'd jump on it if I needed one.


----------



## Onions

dammit you guys suck ive already bought three things but i just have problems leaving such a nice res for so cheap...







im gonna have to make a bid pm inbound


----------



## ENTERPRISE

$15 Bid.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Ugh, if I was starting my water kit right now, I would be all over that res.!

Get your bids in guys.







Don't let Onions walk away with that gorgeous res for $15.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

$20 Bid


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Oh and Corsair H70 is back on for auction in a few days


----------



## pioneerisloud

Don't tempt me Enterprise.







I gotta get a GPU first.

I really should unsub this thread before I spend money where it doesn't need to be spent yet.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Don't tempt me Enterprise.







I gotta get a GPU first.

I really should unsub this thread before I spend money where it doesn't need to be spent yet.










Hehehe, I will carry on tempting you


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Taz_Man has just donated a bundle of items: *Brand New , MSI K7T266 Pro2-A Socket A, AMD Athlon 2000+ 266MHZ FSB 256K Cache Processor / 3 sticks of memory, one Patriot 1GB PC3200, one Samsung 128MB PC2100, & Unbranded 256MB DDR266 / CDRW's - one is a NEC & the other says BTC on it. The DVD ROM is a LITE-ON -LTD-163D *

Thanks very much for your donation. Please not that this was an entry made ages ago, however due to my influx of Pm's I forgot to put this up, as it stands we are not accepting donations. Thanks.


----------



## Krusher33

Bid on res still $20?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Yes, unless I say otherwise then assume the current bid is correct.


----------



## Krusher33

I was actually doing a silly way of bumping thread saying Res and $20 in same question.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Oh right haha


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*The EKRES is done !*

Winner of the EK RES at $20 is Isopropyl


----------



## Krusher33

D-oh!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*Current Item: Coolermaster 690-II Advanced-Custom, Domestic postage free/International pays half )* 
*Donor: pies*
*Starting: * $50
*Current Bid:* Check second post for latest bids.
*You must put "Coolermaster 690-II Advanced" in the subject line of your PM to ENTERPRISE containing your bid. Otherwise, it will be ineligible.*

Auction start: 10:00 PM BST, 27.4.11
Auction end: 10:00 PM BST, 28.4.11

Quote:



I'll include all the hardware and all the pump is used a bit but the case is brand new
It's a coolermaster 690-II advanced I custom painted blue/black.
An swiftech mcp355 with res top original top included
An black ice sr1 240 with two sycthe silent pro 1450rpm fans
and 4 3/8 id 1/2inch id bitspower fittings


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Bidding at $60 for the CM Advanced.


----------



## Zackcy

Durr, do want.


----------



## CrazyDiamond

very nice.


----------



## Zackcy

So my bid is accepted?


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;13298317*
> So my bid is accepted?


Did you bid $60?


----------



## Onions

blahhh i hate this page its gonna cost me so much money


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions;13298653*
> blahhh i hate this page its gonna cost me so much money


----------



## pies

An apology to those looking at it my pictures didn't come out as clear as I'd liked.
The case looks much better up close.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pies;13299642*
> An apology to those looking at it my pictures didn't come out as clear as I'd liked.
> The case looks much better up close.


It's beautiful. I just wish I had the hardware to pu into it - and the money too, for that matter.









/bump


----------



## Krusher33

$60 Cooler Master 690 II advanced + water cooling parts. Wow!


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


Did you bid $60?










Yes, but where I'm from after someone bids, the current highest bidder is announced.

How do I know someone didn't ninja bid and I'm losing







?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*Your bid is ONLY confirmed if I say it is via PM. If you have heard nothing from myself then your BID has not yet been logged.*


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Bid for the case now at $70


----------



## jak3z

Only $70!?
You cheap bastards keep bidding! ^_^


----------



## ENTERPRISE

11 Hours Until auction end on the CoolerMaster. Get those bids in guys. After this we have a Gaming laptop coming up :0


----------



## Krusher33

Look here! Naked lady pics!
]img]HaleySweets.jpg







Now bid!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Lol


----------



## madswimmer

hmm, any scratches on the case?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madswimmer;13306363*
> hmm, any scratches on the case?


For that answer you may wish to PM the donor. The donor goes by the name of pies and can be found here : http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=74460


----------



## nist7

ENTERPRISE, I'll need to withdraw my donation of the gaming laptop and the backpack for now due to an unforseen change in my schooling schedule and it looks like i'll be needing to use it in the near future. I apologize terribly for short notice and wish I could donate but due to some personal issues it looks like it may not happen.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Ahh Major bummer man and adjust the auction list. Well I will withdraw it then. Thanks for the headsup.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Case bid at $85


----------



## pies

@ madswimmer there's not a scratch on it
The case was taken apart painted re-riveted and packaged back up never used


----------



## madswimmer

Alright sweet, im just curious here but would it be possible to do sort of a partner bid? By this I mean I could find someone who wants the water cooling gear and I would take the case. We would bid together but then when we pay we both pay half(or something like that) and when the case is shipped I could ship the watercooling gear to the other person. and if its approved by enterprise would anyone be wanting to do this?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madswimmer;13307905*
> Alright sweet, im just curious here but would it be possible to do sort of a partner bid? By this I mean I could find someone who wants the water cooling gear and I would take the case. We would bid together but then when we pay we both pay half(or something like that) and when the case is shipped I could ship the watercooling gear to the other person. and if its approved by enterprise would anyone be wanting to do this?


The only issue with this is you would need someone who wants the WC gear only and any final bid would have to be halved between you regardless of either items value. Also you would need to clear this with pies. That or you discuss it with the winner of this item but frankly I think this is going to sell as a bundle only.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Case bid at $95


----------



## Krusher33

This is like $200-300 worth right?


----------



## Zackcy

Hmmmmmmmmm should I?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;13308530*
> This is like $200-300 worth right?


Well its for sure more than the $95 bid

*Just an update guys. The next auction is going to be a DUAL AUCTION. So basically auctioning two separate things at once







*


----------



## Lostintyme

Subbed


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;13308579*
> Well its for sure more than the $95 bid
> 
> *Just an update guys. The next auction is going to be a DUAL AUCTION. So basically auctioning two separate things at once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Who has two thumbs and suggested that? This guy! *points at self*


----------



## [email protected]

Loving this charity! It's so good to do good deeds to people!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikezilla;13308711*
> Who has two thumbs and suggested that? This guy! *points at self*


Get out lol.

Bidding up to $100


----------



## madswimmer

If anyone wants to partner up for this shoot me a pm


----------



## ENTERPRISE

30 mins left for the CoolerMaster case.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;13309116*
> Get out lol.
> 
> Bidding up to $100


You have no powar!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

$120 bid.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

The Cooler Master case is over. Winner is [email protected] at $120


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*FIRST ITEM*

*Current Item: Corsair H70 ( Used for 10 Hours ) Winner Pays shipping, International available*
*Donor: charliehorse55*
*Starting:* $20
*Current Bid:* Check second post
*You must put "Corsair H70" in the subject line of your PM to ENTERPRISE containing your bid. Otherwise, it will be ineligible.*

Auction start: 10:00 PM BST, 28.4.11
Auction end: 10:00 PM BST, 29.4.11

No actual images of the item however it is pretty much new, Here is a stock image:










*SECOND ITEM*

*Current Item: T-mobile G1: Winner Pays shipping, International available*
*Donor: IcedEarth*
*Starting:* $20
*Current Bid:* Check second post
*You must put "T-mobile G1" in the subject line of your PM to ENTERPRISE containing your bid. Otherwise, it will be ineligible.*

Auction start: 10:00 PM BST, 28.4.11
Auction end: 10:00 PM BST, 29.4.11
Quote:


> It's about 3 years and aesthetically it is obviously a bit worn although it hasn't been used in over a year. It comes with just the phone and charger IIRC
> There is a crack on the camera protector but it does not interfere with the camera at all


----------



## ENTERPRISE

$20 bid for H70


----------



## ENTERPRISE

$45 BID for H70


----------



## Onions

i sent another pm up to 50


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Bid up to $60 for the H70


----------



## charliehorse55

Just a word about the H70's condition - I have just checked it myself and their are 0 scratches or other cosmetic damage. The only difference between this H70 and a New one is that mine doesn't have Shin-Etsu TIM pre-applied. I had a tube of MX-2 lying around anyways so I'll include that with the box.


----------



## Triangle

Bump!!!!!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Bid up to $65


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Also someone bid something on the G1 !


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Also someone bid something on the G1 !


Where's it shipping from and is there a fee?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


Where's it shipping from and is there a fee?


Read the second post. It will be shipping from England.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

$70 bid for the H70.

1 Hour to go.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

27 mins, someone bid on the G1 lol.


----------



## Starbomba

I'd bid but i was never interested on cell phones








Hell, i use mine as a glorified MP3 rather than a cell phone


----------



## Krusher33

I've been cell phone free for a couple of years now. Can't afford the monthly fees atm. Don't know when I will either.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

9 mins. $75 bid on H70


----------



## ENTERPRISE

$80 bid lol.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*H70 and G1 is done. Next Items coming up within 30 mins !*


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Congratulations, Winner of the Corsair H70 is *Starbomba*


----------



## Krusher33




----------



## ENTERPRISE

*FIRST ITEM*

*Current Item: Brand New 3x Ultra Kaze 3000RPM Fans, Winner Pays shipping, International available * 
*Donor: Clox*
*Starting: * $10
*Current Bid:* Check Second Post
*You must put " Ultra Kaze" in the subject line of your PM to ENTERPRISE containing your bid. Otherwise, it will be ineligible.*

Auction start: 10:30 PM BST, 29.4.11
Auction end: 10:30 PM BST, 30.4.11










*SECOND ITEM*

*Current Item: Swiftech Apogee™ GTZ ( Block Only.Will pay first $5 of shipping or first $10 for International)* 
*Donor: lilraver018*
*Starting: * $20
*Current Bid:* Check Second Post
*You must put "Swiftech Apogee™" in the subject line of your PM to ENTERPRISE containing your bid. Otherwise, it will be ineligible.*

Quote:



Used, It won't come with barbs or o-rings


Auction start: 10:30 PM BST, 29.4.11
Auction end: 10:30 PM BST, 30.4.11

http://img684.imageshack.us/i/020811133900.jpg/

Sorry but image will not embed.


----------



## XPD541

Bid sent.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

UltraKaze fans at $15


----------



## drjoey1500

Did the G1 sell?


----------



## XPD541

Bump!

Awesome things in this auction! Let's get to postin' our bids!!!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500;13324628*
> Did the G1 sell?


Sadly no.


----------



## Triangle

Great that we raised $1453 already.
Sorry solar0987 that I haven't gotten money out yet. Been very busy. Tomorrow morning I will send. - Shipping.


----------



## XPD541

Hiya triangle!

BuMp!


----------



## Krusher33

Good stuff for cheap, BID!


----------



## XPD541

Bid! Or I'll send a horde of zombie cats to your housee!


----------



## Krusher33

Holy cow that's a scary cat.


----------



## Lostintyme

Where do I find what the next auction will be? I have money to spend.


----------



## Taz_Man

I just took a few pictures of my things. I hope everyone can see as much as they need to in them. If anyone has any questions please feel free to ask.

My Donations

Good Luck Bidding!


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Holy cow that's a scary cat.


Looks a bit mad too huh?

lol...and it seems to have worked. Moar poasts.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

No other bids yet for either items. Lets get something sold lol


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


No other bids yet for either items. Lets get something sold lol


That's probably because you haven't listed any items up for auction or started the bids on them yet









Just a minor detail I know.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taz_Man*


That's probably because you haven't listed any items up for auction or started the bids on them yet









Just a minor detail I know.


The Ultra Kaze fans and the other thing are up for auction still. I think.... Unless I won.


----------



## Lostintyme

Things I hope go for auction:

Cold Cathodes, SSDs, <26DB fans, fan controllers, hard drives, sleeving stuff. Any of this coming soon?


----------



## XPD541

I'll be back in 1.8 hours to see if I won. ^.^


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taz_Man*


That's probably because you haven't listed any items up for auction or started the bids on them yet









Just a minor detail I know.


Erm, Yeah I have lol. AGES ago.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lostintyme*


Things I hope go for auction:

Cold Cathodes, SSDs, <26DB fans, fan controllers, hard drives, sleeving stuff. Any of this coming soon?


Doubt it. The item donations are closed. No SSD's, no more fans. Just what is remaining on the list.
I really wish someone could auction an SSD. Third time's the charm, and God knows i need to get rid of my old as hell 80 GB HDD's


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbomba*


Doubt it. The item donations are closed. No SSD's, no more fans. Just what is remaining on the list.
I really wish someone could auction an SSD. Third time's the charm, and God knows i need to get rid of my old as hell 80 GB HDD's










If I had the ducats, I would snap up as many of those 80gb HDD's as you have. Need them for a Mexico charity that I do.


----------



## XPD541

Allrighty. It would seem that I am the winner of the fans, since I see no post here of a higher bidder. What's next on the docket? Oh, and how much longer will the auction run? I ask because depending on my next few checks, I may continue to troll this thread. lol


----------



## ENTERPRISE

45 Mins left for these items.


----------



## XPD541

I must have my times mixed up. >.<


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Thats it for the Fans and Apogee GTZ


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*xpd541 is winner of the ultra kaze fans !*


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Next Auction will be up tomorrow morning. Waiting on a few things. Thanks


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Erm, Yeah I have lol. AGES ago.


Duh I missed those or thought they were done already because there was no bidding going on...lol


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


Allrighty. It would seem that I am the winner of the fans, since I see no post here of a higher bidder. What's next on the docket? Oh, and how much longer will the auction run? I ask because depending on my next few checks, I may continue to troll this thread. lol











I believe My Donations will be next up on the auction block unless E changes things.

That's what the Donation List shows currently as far as times.


----------



## XPD541

Sweet. Got my fans and wish I had moar to spend!


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


If I had the ducats, I would snap up as many of those 80gb HDD's as you have. Need them for a Mexico charity that I do.










T>64-80 GB SSD for 3 WD Caviar 80 GB HDD's, 0 errors with spinrite








lol jk, doubt i'll get rid of them till they break down, my budget is still not yet ready to buy a SSD


----------



## XPD541

Bump. New hardware will hit the auction block soon!!! Keep checking!

OCN FTW & FOLD ON!!!!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*FIRST ITEM*

*Current Item: Bundle: Brand New MSI K7T266 Pro2-A Socket A Mobo, AMD Athlon 2000+ 266MHZ FSB 256K Cache Processor / 3 sticks of memory, one Patriot 1GB PC3200, one Samsung 128MB PC2100, & Unbranded 256MB DDR266 / CDRW's - one is a NEC & the other says BTC on it. The DVD ROM is a LITE-ON -LTD-163D. Shipping within US will be covered. However International is paid for by winner.*
*Donor: Taz_Man:*
*Starting:* $10
*Current Bid:* Check second post
*You must put "Bundle" in the subject line of your PM to ENTERPRISE containing your bid. Otherwise, it will be ineligible.*

Auction start: 10:30 PM BST, 1.5.11
Auction end: 10:30 PM BST, 2.5.11

All Pictures of Items HERE

*SECOND ITEM*

*Current Item:$10 NCIX Gift card*
*Donor: Zhanger:*
*Starting:* $5
*Current Bid:* Check second post
*You must put "Gift Card" in the subject line of your PM to ENTERPRISE containing your bid. Otherwise, it will be ineligible.*

Auction start: 10:30 PM BST, 1.5.11
Auction end: 10:30 PM BST, 2.5.11


----------



## Krusher33

Good morning bump!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Bid for Gift card $6


----------



## Phaedrus2129

That AthlonXP system would make a good fileserver/chat server/low-traffic web server, etc, or give it like a Radeon 9800 and Windows 2000 and it would make a good vintage gaming machine.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


That AthlonXP system would make a good fileserver/chat server/low-traffic web server, etc, or give it like a Radeon 9800 and Windows 2000 and it would make a good vintage gaming machine.


Indeed !


----------



## Triangle

Bump!!


----------



## XPD541

Bid sent for bundle. I even have an old Athlon 2.2ghz I can toss into the board. I am in need of a vintage gaming rig since my sig-rig is not exactly supportive of those old games that rely on FAT32/16 partitions to run. lol


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Gift card at $11 LOL

Bundle at $10


----------



## ajmidd12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Gift card at $11 LOL

Bundle at $10


Lol must be the first time in this auction where an item will go for MORE than it is worth









Glad its going to a great cause.

I still think you guys should continue these auctions and chose different charities per month.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ajmidd12*


Lol must be the first time in this auction where an item will go for MORE than it is worth









Glad its going to a great cause.

I still think you guys should continue these auctions and chose different charities per month.


I would do them now and again. However I am too busy with other duties on OCN a lot of the time so I think this will be the last one I do for a long while.


----------



## Lostintyme

Enterprise what is the "Artic Silver Thermal Adhesive" thing?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lostintyme*


Enterprise what is the "Artic Silver Thermal Adhesive" thing?


Its Arctic Silver TIM but in an adhesive form. Its generally for RAM and Ramsinks or for whatever you want to permanently fix a heatsink too. It is relatively permanent


----------



## Triangle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lostintyme*


Enterprise what is the "Artic Silver Thermal Adhesive" thing?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Its Arctic Silver TIM but in an adhesive form. Its generally for RAM and Ramsinks or for whatever you want to permanently fix a heatsink too. It is relatively permanent


Exactly what I don't like.








I don't like it almost as much as I don't like thermal *glue*.


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Its Arctic Silver TIM but in an adhesive form. Its generally for RAM and Ramsinks or for whatever you want to permanently fix a heatsink too. It is relatively permanent


AWESOME! I needed some of this stuff!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Gift Card Winner is SKI_VT 
Bundle winner is XPD541


----------



## ENTERPRISE

New Item coming tomorrow morning.


----------



## [email protected]

Looking forward to it!







I'm getting a little addicted to this thread but i'm being careful


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


New Item coming tomorrow morning.


So this adhesive stuff will work for my VRM heatsinks on my 5870?


----------



## XPD541

CRAP. Sent the money to [email protected] without the "Bundle" word in the subject. >.<


----------



## Krusher33

Crap. Guess you'll have to pay again then.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


CRAP. Sent the money to [email protected] without the "Bundle" word in the subject. >.<


Check your Pm's


----------



## XPD541

Allright! What's up next?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

New Item up. This is our last auction. The Dtek Block I am afraid is not currently available as I have not heard from the donor in 4 days.


----------



## [email protected]

Drats.. Hmm guess all of us will wait til some cool donor donates something again..


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Drats.. Hmm guess all of us will wait til some cool donor donates something again..


That is not going to happen im afraid. No more donations are accepted at this time.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


New Item up. This is our last auction. The Dtek Block I am afraid is not currently available as I have not heard from the donor in 4 days.










Might want to change how to pm you. I'm sure it's not "bundle"?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*









Might want to change how to pm you. I'm sure it's not "bundle"?


Yeah just changed it lol.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

$15 bid for thermal adhesive.


----------



## Triangle

Bump!!!


----------



## [email protected]

What's next?


----------



## Clox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


What's next?


Looks like maybe the items that didn't sell (in the spreadsheet on the first page) will be re auctioned, or else that's all she wrote?


----------



## Krusher33

Bump


----------



## [email protected]

I would have felt better seeing pics lol. *bump*


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


I would have felt better seeing pics lol. *bump*


pic is on the 2nd post. Unless you're referring to the other auction items?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Thermal adhesive is the last auction and will end in roughly 2 hours. Pictures are up for it on the 2nd post as mentioned.


----------



## Krusher33

Almost done and gone.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Thermal adhesive ended. Winner Lostintyme $15 Congrats !


----------



## Triangle

Congratz!!


----------



## [email protected]

Next one oughta be good







I hope.. this thread is just exciting like watching Spaceballs with laughter







Ok that went too far


----------



## XPD541

MOAR Auction-worthy hardwarez!

moar....









/bump


----------



## Triangle

Bump!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *triangle;13377308*
> Bump!










Why you bumping? It's over.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Well I would just like to thank all who have donated there hardware/items for this Cause. It has been a great auction and we have raised some very needed funds for the Cause and you should all be very proud of yourselves.

Also thanks must go out to the buyers for buying the items.









We have raised an *AWESOME $1504*

This brings the Auctions to and end. There may be some held in the future. However this all depends on many different factors. Please however keep an eye on the Auction List as I will be updating it with Shipping dates etc.

Thanks again to all the participants to which without you, this would not have been possible


----------



## SmasherBasher

Thanks to all for coming together like this. We really appreciate it.


----------



## kcuestag

Thank you everyone for all the donations, and thank you to all bidders too!









I promise that I will donate my Sapphire x1950 PRO AGP 512MB in the next Auction, sucks that I'm not at home until Saturday night, else I would have donated it 3 weeks ago.









Thank you everyone!


----------



## Krusher33

Big thanks should be going to Smasher and Enterprise. Thanks for all the energy, time, and devotion that was putting into the donation, auction, and Syrillian builds.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Big thanks should be going to Smasher and Enterprise. Thanks for all the energy, time, and devotion that was putting into the donation, auction, and Syrillian builds.


It was our pleasure


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


It was our pleasure

















Next Auction please make sure I'm the first donator to know so I can donate the GPU I wanted to donate in this Auction, I feel bad for not donating it already.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Next Auction please make sure I'm the first donator to know so I can donate the GPU I wanted to donate in this Auction, I feel bad for not donating it already.










Sure thing buddy


----------



## kcuestag

Thank you!


----------



## Starbomba

Gratz to all the winners








I hope for more auctions to come, prolly with some SSDÂ´s. Plus, the funds are going to a good cause


----------



## Triangle

Bump!!!


----------



## XPD541

What's next?


----------



## Starbomba

Nothing, auction's over









Someone wanna send something else to ENTERPRISE to auction?


----------



## Triangle

Oh, they weren't going to retry the things that didn't go I guess...


----------



## XPD541




----------



## ENTERPRISE

Yeah sorry guys. Auction is 100% Complete. Items that did not sell, simply did not sell.


----------



## shnur




----------



## XPD541

The auction is gone! It sux I know....I was heartbrokeee...

You could always fold for the CC!! Still five days left and we NEED EVERY FOLDER WE CAN GET!!! _Cannot let HWC win it this year!_










Infos in my sig!


----------



## LoneWolf15

D'oh! I just sent a bid on an item that isn't up for auction.

I'll have to see if I have anything available to auction.


----------

